# 2013 Snowboard Gear Preview Thread



## Rider161

Flows new entry system sound interesting, along with those magnetic lenses


----------



## Wiredsport

Rider161 said:


> Flows new entry system sound interesting, along with those magnetic lenses


Anon/Red is calling this Magna-Tech. The new goggle is the M1.















Flow's new "Game Changer" system is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Argo

Have pics of the new flows?


----------



## Wiredsport

C'mon Snowolf, if you developed an Asym Pickle board what would you call it .

There are some pics of Flow's new system in the SIA preview mag. I will see about getting some more.


----------



## earl_je

its that time of the year already? nice...

and I'm not sure if 'pickle' and 'ass' should be in the same sentence together, ouch.


----------



## Nolefan2011

Shit, it's that time of year, and there is no damn snow. What an amazing year it's been (loaded with sarcasm).


----------



## jdang307

Neversummer, Arbor, K2 and Flow boards are what I'm excited to check out.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7

Can someone post a link to the new flow system. Haven't heard of it yet...


----------



## Ryan_T

I'm curious about the new Flows. Their design hasn't changed much in the last 5 years - about due for a big shift.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ryan_T said:


> I'm curious about the new Flows. Their design hasn't changed much in the last 5 years - about due for a big shift.


Hi Ryan,

You are going to see 2013 models with the primary strap on a lever style hinge that lifts the strap to make extra room for entry when you lower the highback. These also get an additional toe cap strap. There will be an "NX2" line.

As you all know, new stuff is great, but how well it works...our team will be up testing this stuff on snow after SIA and should have more info then...


----------



## Ryan_T

That sounds like an awful lot of moving parts. One of the great things about current Flows is the simplicity. I guess, as always, it depends on the execution.


----------



## Rider161

did some digging and found these, not sure if these are what they might look like but hey speculations at its best 
The Cobra(some bjorn targa's would look great on this)(better come in a wide version :cheeky4








and the new look of the Infinity


----------



## buddhafist24

Any new news on Lib Tech boards would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## luchadorjose

Links to pictures of the new Flow bindings would be appreciated for those who don't have the SIA preview


----------



## Ryan_T

Cobra? Wonder where it'll land on the spectrum. Looks like it could be a stiff-ish twin. Twin SL replacement...?


----------



## tekuboarder

Transworld Business has a sneek peak for 2012/2013 boards
2012/2013-snowboard-preview-and-market-report


----------



## swilber08

tekuboarder said:


> Transworld Business has a sneek peak for 2012/2013 boards
> 2012/2013-snowboard-preview-and-market-report


"*Not Found*

The requested URL /80925/snow/201213-snowboard-preview-and-market-report/ was not found on this server."


----------



## buddhafist24

tekuboarder said:


> Transworld Business has a sneek peak for 2012/2013 boards
> 2012/2013-snowboard-preview-and-market-report


Good stuff, thanks for the post.


----------



## tekuboarder

swilber08 said:


> "*Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /80925/snow/201213-snowboard-preview-and-market-report/ was not found on this server."


business.transworld.net/80925/snow/201213-snowboard-preview-and-market-report/

then copy/paste the above text


----------



## tekuboarder

Transworld Business also seems to have a custom pre-show SIA Guide

The Guide

Can't see it at work so I don't know what is in it.


----------



## jdang307

The new westmark design here

Arbor Snowboards: 2012/13 Snowboard Preview | TransWorld Business









Interesting, a red and blue version. I wonder if there were any changes


----------



## WHOisDAN

Snowolf said:


> Stay tuned! Neversummer has a brand new board coming out for 2013 called the Cobra. Basically is is a cross between the Heritage and the Proto Ct. As soon as Vince gives the okay, I can talk in more detail about it....:thumbsup:


Similar to the SL?


----------



## jdang307

Snowolf said:


> Stay tuned! Neversummer has a brand new board coming out for 2013 called the Cobra. Basically is is a cross between the Heritage and the Proto Ct. As soon as Vince gives the okay, I can talk in more detail about it....:thumbsup:


Hurry up Vince and give the ok! :laugh:


----------



## Snownad

Manufactures must be giving up on the 11/12 season.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Snownad said:


> Manufactures must be giving up on the 11/12 season.


No, they know the selling season is over. If you buy now, you pay full price, but most people, now wait till the end and buy what is left.


----------



## danm

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> You are going to see 2013 models with the primary strap on a lever style hinge that lifts the strap to make extra room for entry when you lower the highback. These also get an additional toe cap strap. There will be an "NX2" line.
> 
> As you all know, new stuff is great, but how well it works...our team will be up testing this stuff on snow after SIA and should have more info then...


So basically just like Gnu's backdoor binding.


----------



## earl_je

tekuboarder said:


> Transworld Business has a sneek peak for 2012/2013 boards
> 2012/2013-snowboard-preview-and-market-report


wow, good stuff.. thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## comclovin

Rider161 said:


> did some digging and found these, not sure if these are what they might look like but hey speculations at its best
> The Cobra(some bjorn targa's would look great on this)(better come in a wide version :cheeky4


There will be a wide version of the Cobra from what I was told.


----------



## Nivek

I will be trying to get a on a long term demo of the new Flow system if anyone cares.

If it is a mesh of Gnu's strap lift and the rest of the Flow design, Gnu may finally die in bindings as their will be no point. Not that I feel there is much of one anyway...


----------



## readimag

Nice look forward to your reviews of the new flows.


----------



## danm

Nivek said:


> I will be trying to get a on a long term demo of the new Flow system if anyone cares.
> 
> If it is a mesh of Gnu's strap lift and the rest of the Flow design, Gnu may finally die in bindings as their will be no point. Not that I feel there is much of one anyway...


I care, I ride FSE's and love them but think a little extra room for entry and exit would complete the design...


----------



## Wiredsport

STOKED! We had a lot of fun at WWSRA today. We snapped of hundreds of shots and took plenty of vid. Here are a few highlights. When I get more time I will put up plenty more info, video, etc.

Major improvements on Flow's top models. The hit list: Active pivot that lifts the strap. Full, normal sized aluminum ratchets with a snap lock. Toe Cap (some models). Canted footbed. 4 x 4, 3D, and EST all on one disk. Single ratchet release. EVA underpad. New bridge. Urethane Highbacks. Many options and variations. Way more details an videos to come. 



















Flow is introducing a Silicone dampening pad layer which is routered into the core and creates a sligtly lifted pad under the sinterred base. 










Never Summer Cobra looks great. Digging the coffin tips. Very refined looking board.



















Raiden Machine 2013 is super light this year with a substatially upgraded full carbon highback.










Ride is doing Slimebacks for 2013 (Urethane highbacks) and slimewalls with pop rods (boards).










Huge things at Rome! Hammerhead Jib tip and tail.










Two variations of 3 dimensional decks which have lifted edges from the inside inserts to the tip and tail. They are advancing this concept on both cambered decks and flat rocker. As you know we are huge supporters of lifted rails progressing towards the contact points. Rome is on target and these look beautifully done.










390 Bosses are looking mean!


----------



## Wiredsport

Dragon APX with 2013 Charlie Brown Style:










Smith is doing its ever popular io in a new ioX which is 12% larger than the standard io.










Anon's new magnetic M1's are crazy easy for lens changes.


----------



## Nivek

That's the first I've seen of the new Flow, I MUST get a long demo on those. NEEDZ


----------



## dantech

Sick stuff! Keep em coming.


----------



## C.B.

what's the story with that flow maverick?


----------



## Riley212

those flow bindings look sick but they put implants in that board

is ride going to put out an edge tech like mag or vario grip?


----------



## Ryan_T

Wow, those new Flows do look interesting. Definitely looking like some crazy new hybrid. I'm glad they're going with full sized ratchet. Their current micros are nice, but can be a little annoying.


----------



## Nivek

Ryan_T said:


> Wow, those new Flows do look interesting. Definitely looking like some crazy new hybrid. I'm glad they're going with full sized ratchet. Their current micros are nice, but can be a little annoying.


If they work right I see no point in Gnu or Cinch continuing on.


----------



## earl_je

Interested in the new flows... How heavy are they?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Pretty damn light when I was tossing them around at Dew Tour.


----------



## Milo303

Kept hearing Flow was going to step it up in 2013

Looks like they're onto something..... I feel weird saying those flow bindings look like they have some potential!

That new board, shape..... Interesting! Could they be onto the new craze that was reverse camber years back?

I'm curious to shred one


----------



## eek5

Damn those flows look really interesting. I can't wait to hear some impressions when people get their hands on it. Might have to upgrade my NXT-ATSE's for next season


----------



## Bayoh

...I was never interested in Flows, but now I totally want to try those out.

Also what's the story with Rome's Hammerhead? What's the practical purpose of that tip/tail shape? Sorta reminds me of a longboard.


----------



## readimag

Plus now the flows look like they could have some kind of cant in the binding if they wanted to with the pad now. That would be a big seller with me.


----------



## Rider161

Yep I would agree Flow has stepped it up :thumbsup: canted footbed, full size ratchets, Def going to have to get a pair to try


----------



## Wiredsport

readimag said:


> Plus now the flows look like they could have some kind of cant in the binding if they wanted to with the pad now. That would be a big seller with me.


I mentioned this above but there is a 2.5 degree cant to the EVA.


----------



## dreampow

nice pics keep them coming


----------



## Ryan_T

Just looked at those pics again. The medial tool-less adjustment side now has NUMBERS on the ladder. So clever.


----------



## eek5

Ryan_T said:


> Just looked at those pics again. The medial tool-less adjustment side now has NUMBERS on the ladder. So clever.


I'm pretty sure my Flite 2's had that too. Flow is just a bit inconsistent with what kind of mechanism they use for the tool-less side. My NXT's have the belt hole style (unnumbered)


----------



## Rider161

Noticed all the boards in the background and was curious as to what was what so took a guess


----------



## Wiredsport

We put together a quick vid about NX2.


----------



## Wiredsport

Evo, Lotus, Pandora, F1










Raptor, Cobra, Heritage


----------



## Leo

I want those Flows very badly.

By the way, the NS Cobra is not a twin. It's not centered either. It's a new completely directional shape for them. The nose wider than the tail, stance is set back. It's what you would consider the all-mountain version of the Proto. You can call it a carbonium SL, but the shape is different from the details I was given. 

I can't wait for the test fest this year. I'm probably going to be all over the new Flows demoing them on lots of different boards. Urethane highbacks? Perfect. Sounds like my cup of tea.


----------



## Rider161

nice any closer pics of the other two or are those "secret" atm


----------



## Rider161

Leo said:


> I can't wait for the test fest this year. I'm probably going to be all over the new Flows demoing them on lots of different boards. Urethane highbacks? Perfect. Sounds like my cup of tea.


I look forward to a review on these :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

Rider161 said:


> I look forward to a review on these :thumbsup:


Definitely. Looks like I'll be right back on the Flow wagon soon!


----------



## grafta

Rider161 said:


> did some digging and found these, not sure if these are what they might look like but hey speculations at its best
> The Cobra(some bjorn targa's would look great on this)(better come in a wide version :cheeky4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new look of the Infinity


I kinda hope these graphics aren't finalized. NS hasn't been too bad in the looks dept for most of their recent decks, but these are straight up ugly 

For a start, the base with the word 'Cobra' on top of the NS eagle/phoenix or whatever it is. It's staring you in the face, IT'S NOT A COBRA IT'S A BIRD! :laugh:


----------



## grafta

Rider161 said:


> Noticed all the boards in the background and was curious as to what was what so took a guess


It's a bird, it's a plane, no it's a Cobra. WTF :dunno:


----------



## dice

Wiredsport said:


> Snow show season is kicking off here in the NW tomorrow with WWSRA in Portland. Lots of scattered info on 2013 stuff aready circulating the web. Gnu's Ass Pickle, Flow's new Toecap and lift strap entry system, Anon's magnetic lens Goggles, new brands with magnetraction...
> 
> If you have any specific requests for more info, I will be happy to try and stop by and get you what you are after, and maybe a pic or two. Lemmeeno.


Sweeeet...
I'm interested in Nitro Pantera or Pantera LX vs the Salomon Burner! Specs/pics/info from reps as to how they compare for East Cost Ice riding would be be much appreciated. Point out any dif to 2012 models would be appreciated! 
Hope it's not too much to ask! 
Cheers...


----------



## Leo

grafta said:


> It's a bird, it's a plane, no it's a Cobra. WTF :dunno:


I know you're half joking, but when you talk about the board, you would say "Never Summer Cobra". So I see the NS Eagle with the word Cobra and it reads out the same in my mind.

I agree about the graphics though. I would like to see something else on it. I feel like there's something missing. I am looking forward to the red carbonium section. The little red that's on my Proto looks sweet.

I also like this year's Evo graphics way better than the 2013 one. But next year's heritage and Raptor look like the bees knees.

Rome's bosses look like they got an updated version of the Conformist 3.0 straps. That's going to be awesome too. Looks like they changed the paint too from what I can tell in the picture so hopefully the chipping issue is resolved. I'll keep you guys in the loop after I get my time with all this gear.

Still, those new Flows excite me the most.


----------



## Ryan_T

Anyone wanna buy my NXT-FSE? fml.


I'm glad they used simpler mechanical trickery to move the front straps. Those foam pads are really thick though.


----------



## Leo

Ryan_T said:


> Anyone wanna buy my NXT-FSE? fml.


LoL. I have a feeling that there will be a sudden unloading of Flow bindings throughout the market place soon :laugh:


----------



## comclovin

Leo said:


> I want those Flows very badly.
> 
> By the way, the NS Cobra is not a twin. It's not centered either. It's a new completely directional shape for them. The nose wider than the tail, stance is set back. It's what you would consider the all-mountain version of the Proto. You can call it a carbonium SL, but the shape is different from the details I was given.
> 
> I can't wait for the test fest this year. I'm probably going to be all over the new Flows demoing them on lots of different boards. Urethane highbacks? Perfect. Sounds like my cup of tea.


The shape is definitely different than that of the SL/Legacy, but the Cobra does incorporate the flex of the SL/Legacy. The nose is a blunted design with a slightly more pointed design to help cut through snow, and the tail design is similar to the Premier's tail to help with float. 

I'm also stoked about those new Flows! Great to finally see some changes we've all been talking about in one shape or another, and all at once. I fell in love with Cantbeds on the Targas, and am stoked to finally see em on a pair of Flow Bindings now. Looks like 2013 should be a good year for new gear.


----------



## easton714

That NS Cobra deck looks awful. Several NS boards look to have taken a step back in the graphics department to me.

I wasn't there (so don't have photos) but I was texted rave reviews of Oz Snowboards and a surprising kudos to Rossignol.

The Oz comment was enough of a shot in my arm that I am actually touring the manufacturing facility with the owner on Friday (barring something unforeseen). I am pretty psyched about it.


----------



## Ryan_T

Leo said:


> LoL. I have a feeling that there will be a sudden unloading of Flow bindings throughout the market place soon :laugh:



I had a slight inkling too that with the NXT design being what it is for 5 years...they must be on the verge of something new. I kept telling myself...if they come up with something crazy for 2013, you're gonna hate yourself. But I needed it, so I had to get a pair. oh well.

This is a company quietly listening and biding their time before releasing one awesome well thought-out update. I like.


----------



## Leo

Ryan_T said:


> I had a slight inkling too that with the NXT design being what it is for 5 years...they must be on the verge of something new. I kept telling myself...if they come up with something crazy for 2013, you're gonna hate yourself. But I needed it, so I had to get a pair. oh well.
> 
> This is a company quietly listening and biding their time before releasing one awesome well thought-out update. I like.


Flow truly does listen. They asked our snowboard buyer opinion on color and lacing style of one of their boots. She gave her input and they actually listened. So Flow does make it a point to ask buyers and customers about their opinions.


----------



## Rider161

Leo said:


> LoL. I have a feeling that there will be a sudden unloading of Flow bindings throughout the market place soon :laugh:


:laugh: to bad mine have not sold yet guess I should quickly post them up on ebay before you can't give them away


----------



## poutanen

I wish that Burton Restricted Custom board with Animal graphics was a new version of the T7 instead... I really don't care about board graphics but Animal would be excellent. Pretty much my riding style! lol


----------



## buggravy

Wiredsport said:


> Evo, Lotus, Pandora, F1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raptor, Cobra, Heritage


No talk of the SL. Is the Cobra replacing the SL?


----------



## Leo

buggravy said:


> No talk of the SL. Is the Cobra replacing the SL?


No, the SL is still there.

Guys, the Cobra IS NOT a dressed up SL. It's a different shape altogether.


----------



## comclovin

buggravy said:


> No talk of the SL. Is the Cobra replacing the SL?


No, as far as I know, the SL is still around. It's one of the best and longest selling boards in the NS lineup.


----------



## jdang307

Yup, not exactly digging the graphics this year. The Evo is pretty cool except those god awful colors. Although it's starting to look like my friend's old Forum Destroyer.

The Cobra looks like last years Pandora. The pandora ... I Guess they're sticking with the animal print. Curious what the SL looks like (I kind of want to pick another one up)


----------



## zk0ot

hmm... i wish i was testing right now... lol


----------



## grafta

jdang307 said:


> Yup, not exactly digging the graphics this year. The Evo is pretty cool except those god awful colors. Although it's starting to look like my friend's old Forum


Mm, yeh its a step backward for the evo graphic too. I mean what's a pirate ship got to do with a skeleton biker? :laugh: Oh come on, I've just noticed its got snakes too... fucken same clip art as the cobra. Jeeeesus someone step in and save them


----------



## Ryan_T

Maybe it's gonna be the NS trademark..."We make boards You'll like even if with shitty graphics."


The Heritage, F1, Lotus and Raptor looks decent though, but only because they're clean and simple.


----------



## cocolulu

Rider161 said:


> and the new look of the Infinity


 I don't need a new snowboard... I don't need a new snowboard... I don't need a new snowboard...


----------



## mikeh6

cocolulu said:


> I don't need a new snowboard... I don't need a new snowboard... I don't need a new snowboard...


it does look pretty sick


----------



## jdang307

Ryan_T said:


> Maybe it's gonna be the NS trademark..."We make boards You'll like even if with shitty graphics."
> 
> 
> The Heritage, F1, Lotus and Raptor looks decent though, but only because they're clean and simple.


Take away the ugly raptor in red up top, and I love that design. Clean and simple like I like.


----------



## roboelmo

Super glad I didn't buy gnu bindings this year. Next years flows just look awesome.

Anyone have any pictures of next years proto? Also do you guys think anything besides the graphics are going to change on the evo? Cause if its just the graphic which is going to change, I might as well by this years evo; cause it look alot better.


----------



## Ryan_T

jdang307 said:


> Take away the ugly raptor in red up top, and I love that design. Clean and simple like I like.


You can always sticker that. :laugh:

That red huge Raptor label does seem redundant. I hope it's just there to identify it for the show.


----------



## snowklinger

One of the ironies to me is that NS shares home with Icelantic, which in my opinion, could easily vie for top graphics year in and year out of any company in any industry.
Icelantic
Check out the different years.

I think the NS phoenix is a very sick and iconic logo, and while many of their graphics are great, just as many are really terrible. I really hate the graphics on my proto, seriously considering doing a little research about the carbonium and painting the whole damn thing black or something, I'd cover it with stickers, but they won't stick. TBH I don't really give a shit.

Gotta give a little props to them for not caring too, I still bought my proto and will probably be too lazy to ever change its appearance other than by beating on it. 

Read the interview:

Never Summer Industries: 2012/13 SnowboardsPreview | TransWorld Business

Considering their approach, it seems obvious and almost comforting that graphics are probably not near the top of the list in very many meetings.


----------



## jdang307

Yeah I know they say they don't make graphics for the young core, but some of these ...

Each year it's hit or miss with them depending on the model, in my opinion. This year the Raptor is crazy I love that. Wondering what the SL looks like.

Any news from Arbor? Is the westmark unchanged again (that would be year 3)


----------



## Leo

Hmm, I have stickers on my Proto. The vinyl cut was a biyatch to get on though. It's also being eaten up now thanks to all the lift line kids on skis cutting my tail up.

I like the Proto graphics. Some people say it's girly haha. I don't give a horse crap though. I just want the board to ride good. I hated my Turbo Dream graphics, but loved the board. Although the 2013 TD finally looks good.


----------



## MeanJoe

Leo said:


> Hmm, I have stickers on my Proto. The vinyl cut was a biyatch to get on though. It's also being eaten up now thanks to all the lift line kids on skis cutting my tail up.
> 
> I like the Proto graphics. Some people say it's girly haha. I don't give a horse crap though. I just want the board to ride good. I hated my Turbo Dream graphics, but loved the board. Although the 2013 TD finally looks good.


I like the 2011/12 Proto CT graphics as well, not sure why people don't like them but hey - it is all personal preference. I can't say I care for what I've seen so far in the graphics for the new 2013 NS boards, they just don't quite excite me at all.

MeanJoe


----------



## Leo

MeanJoe said:


> I like the 2011/12 Proto CT graphics as well, not sure why people don't like them but hey - it is all personal preference. I can't say I care for what I've seen so far in the graphics for the new 2013 NS boards, they just don't quite excite me at all.
> 
> MeanJoe


Yea, me either. Except the ones I don't ride like the Heritage, Raptor, and Premier. Those look legit to me. The Heritage looks better than this year's IMO.

The Evo could do without the words circling around the skeleton biker. Cobra is missing something. Maybe a Cobra weaving in and out of the NS logo in the center perhaps?

I'm sure girls will like that Infinity. Heck, it has a wolf so Snowolf probably likes it too haha.

But let's bring the focus back to that Rome hammerhead tips. Now that is super funky.


----------



## comclovin

agreed, I'm curious about the Rome Hammerhead Tips as well.. thoughts on that design?


----------



## jdang307

Leo said:


> Yea, me either. Except the ones I don't ride like the Heritage, Raptor, and Premier. Those look legit to me. The Heritage looks better than this year's IMO.
> 
> The Evo could do without the words circling around the skeleton biker. Cobra is missing something. Maybe a Cobra weaving in and out of the NS logo in the center perhaps?
> 
> I'm sure girls will like that Infinity. Heck, it has a wolf so Snowolf probably likes it too haha.
> 
> But let's bring the focus back to that Rome hammerhead tips. Now that is super funky.


Hammerhead is crazy. Can't wait for a review on that bad boy.

The 3D tips on the Rome board sounds interesting too. If I understand correctly, is that like TBT just a different non-patent infringing flavor?


----------



## Sick-Pow

3D= triple base tech, nice.


----------



## Leo

There's going to be a ton of stuff for me to demo this year. It's almost that time of year!!!


----------



## jdang307

Wondering how the flow straps will feel since one of the biggies for the old straps was comfort. 

Lotsa new tech already. 

Come on snow so I can start using 2012 stuff sheesh


----------



## Sick-Pow

Maybe photos do not do the Never Summer graphics justice?

Never Summer graphics always looks lame to me in PRINT or photo, in person, they look RAD.


----------



## WHOisDAN

The graphics on the Raptor are sick! The rest are unimpressive, especially the EVO. 

One more month until my Never Summer Factory tour. Hopefully I can see the new boards in person.


----------



## Leo

Sick-Pow said:


> Maybe photos do not do the Never Summer graphics justice?
> 
> Never Summer graphics always looks lame to me in PRINT or photo, in person, they look RAD.


Especially carbonium. No picture does that justice.

Ride snowboards are also notorious for this as well. Horrible in pictures, sick AF in person.


----------



## crash77

For the Never Summer Insiders...As for the Cobra, was there a void in the NS lineup. I mean, I know the Proto is a hybrid of the Evo and SL, but what type of rider do you think NS had in mind when they conceived the Cobra? Or are they following this trend of filling the gaps in there lineup simply to give us more options?


----------



## alihockey

loving the NS Lotus design except for one thing. i hate boards with designs that are completely covered once the bindings are put on. happy i chose to go with the 2012 design.
oh and im thinking i may be getting a new pair of flows next year. those badboys are sick!


----------



## earl_je

Looks to me like I'll be jumping the Flow bandwagon soon as well... if it works as well as they say.

Sooooo, any Bataleon or Lib Tech lovin??


----------



## The Chairman

jdang307 said:


> Hurry up Vince and give the ok! :laugh:


Just to let everyone know, we've re-designed the top-sheet graphic for our Carbonium Cobra. I'll post images asap.

Here is a little bit about the board. This all mountain board has blunt tips similar to the Proto and is a little more drawn out in the nose. The tail is spaded like the F1 Premier but then blunted. Giving the board lower swing weight while allowing the tail to sink and nose to plane off in deep pow or heavy wet snow. Also we'll be using lower tip kick to produce more of a planing and less of a plowing effect. Set back and flex of an SL/Legacy/Heriatge with all the Carbonium features. Offered in our most popular SL/Legacy sizes; 153,155,158,161 and 164 (we dropped the 164 SL). The Cobra X mid-wide will come in 159,161 and 163. This will be one of the highest performance and most versatile boards ever made.

Snowolf pegged it, The Cobra is kind of cross between an Heriatge and a Proto.


----------



## redlude97

earl_je said:


> Looks to me like I'll be jumping the Flow bandwagon soon as well... if it works as well as they say.
> 
> Sooooo, any Bataleon or Lib Tech lovin??


Bataleon camel toe and GW


----------



## Unowned

ns boards looking fugly this year...carbonium aint gonna save these designs.


----------



## Wiredsport

Another killer day in 2013 land. 

The Gnu Rider's Choice 2013 looks sick:










Gnu Metal Guru 2013 is a new model with ec2 (biradial) video soon.










Not much question what Lib Tech built the 2013 Birdman for 










The Lib Tech TRS 2013 looks mean.










The New Lib Tech Horsepower:










Bataleon's Airobic 2013:










Bataleon Evil Twin 2013:










The whole Lobster line for 2013 fits in one picture


----------



## alihockey

Wiredsport said:


>


wow those are beautiful.


----------



## WasatchMan

Lib Tech Horse Power you say?

YUM


----------



## grafta

Lib Tech decks looking sick. Are they putting edges all the way around yet? (Or shouldn't I care?)


----------



## kctahoe

Wiredsport said:


> Evo, Lotus, Pandora, F1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raptor, Cobra, Heritage


I really like that new heritage graphic, almost wish I waited considering I haven't even rode my 2012 yet cause the snow is so bad.


----------



## Leo

I was too distracted by that lady friend of yours WiredSports. Do the Lib Techs look nice?

By the way, Lib Tech will likely never do a full wrap. They have this special bonding on the tips that is supposedly more durable than having edges around it. I guess some of the reps was showing our buyer the durability by slamming the tips of a board repeatedly into the ground.

I'm still not sold on that, but w/e.


----------



## dantech

The Raptor and Heritage top sheets look sick. The cobra does seem to be lacking a little something, but that will be interesting when vince posts pics of the production top sheet. Can't wait until some of you guys get to demo the Cobra and hear your thoughts on it. 

I dig the graphics on my Proto and I was amazed at how much different (in a good way) it looked in person. All the Carbonium top sheets look even better in person.

Loving the fact that NS keeps their ear to the street and listens its consumers.


Snowolf said:


> Dig the blue base....:thumbsup:
> 
> It is a sharp looking board, but I still prefer my black topsheet on mine with the Colorado colors but would go bananas over a Native American dream catcher logo of a wolf inside the Colorado "C".



Those flows look nasty too. Hopefully I'll be able to demo those sometime soon. Hopefully they perform as good as they look as I dont put to much emphasis on speed of getting in/out.


----------



## buggravy

Vman said:


> Just to let everyone know, we've re-designed the top-sheet graphic for our Carbonium Cobra. I'll post images asap.
> 
> Here is a little bit about the board. This all mountain board has blunt tips similar to the Proto and is a little more drawn out in the nose. The tail is spaded like the F1 Premier but then blunted. Giving the board lower swing weight while allowing the tail to sink and nose to plane off in deep pow or heavy wet snow. Also we'll be using lower tip/tail kicks to produce more of a planing and less of a plowing effect. Set back and flex of an SL/Legacy/Heriatge with all the Carbonium features. Offered in our most popular SL/Legacy sizes; 153,155,158,161 and 164 (we dropped the 164 SL). The Cobra X mid-wide will come in 159,161 and 163. This will be one of the highest performance and most versatile boards ever made.
> 
> Snowolf pegged it, The Cobra is kind of cross between an Heriatge and a Proto.


Thanks for sharing this Vince. Someone mentioned wider nose than tail. Is the board actually tapered, or is it just the different nose & tail shapes, a la the Premier?


----------



## Wiredsport

This is classic Americana right here. Competition driving innovation. Gnu listened to its peeps that love rear entry with a conventional 2 strap feel. The whole line now gets a full ratchet that locks and fully releases. The toe strap is conforming, minimal an comfy. Here is the vid:


----------



## swilber08

im interested in what next years proto looks like and how those lobster boards perform

...and I was about to jump off the flow bandwagon and move to technine because my traditional flows have been pissing me off but nowwww I think ill have to wait and see


----------



## Wiredsport

Rome Targa 2013,

Some shots of Bjorn Leines model.










Rome wanted to make sure that everyone knew that this binding (and others) came with 3 canting options in 3 different degrees. This year they are shgipping with a cant pre-installed and the "Yes I Cant" right there for all to see.










This is the greatest feature ever to get no attention. A rider's feature for sure. Never struggle with your straps getting in the way again while you are trying to put your boot in.










Variable stiffness ankle strap inserts:


----------



## Wiredsport

Never Summer Cobra 2013 Profile:










And an up close to see the shaping from the mid point out to the tip:


----------



## Wiredsport

Ryan Davis introduces the Impossible (Ass Pickle). This tech will likely trickle way down the gnu line.


----------



## Wiredsport

....more on the new for 2013 Gnu Metal Guru and Velvet Guru:


----------



## grafta

Leo said:


> I was too distracted by that lady friend of yours WiredSports. Do the Lib Techs look nice?
> 
> By the way, Lib Tech will likely never do a full wrap. They have this special bonding on the tips that is supposedly more durable than having edges around it. I guess some of the reps was showing our buyer the durability by slamming the tips of a board repeatedly into the ground.
> 
> I'm still not sold on that, but w/e.


Neither, but yeah.

I see enough Libs with fucked up tips to make me think :dunno:

They're most likely 10yrs old and owner loves em too much to let em die :laugh:


----------



## Bock_E

I'm curious to see the graphics on capitas lineup and also any tech changes.


----------



## sweeper

Any shots of the new Bataleon Goliath?


----------



## lo0p

Wiredsport said:


> Never Summer Cobra 2013 Profile:


Thanks for the Pics.
Looking at the boards in the back, I think I see a Proto (second from the left) and SL (third).
Any chance we could get a close up of those?
Any major tech change for either?


----------



## Wiredsport

Leo said:


> I was too distracted by that lady friend of yours WiredSports. Do the Lib Techs look nice?


Hahhh! That is Shannon, my daughter (you have no idea how old that makes me feel). She is our clothing /outerware buyer. The Libs look unreal!


----------



## Nolefan2011

Lib tech is always dialed on graphics. New TRS looks sick


----------



## Wiredsport

sweeper said:


> Any shots of the new Bataleon Goliath?


You couldn't miss 'em )

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/45282-2013-bataleon-snowboards-preview-thread.html


----------



## Leo

Wiredsport said:


> Hahhh! That is Shannon, my daughter (you have no idea how old that makes me feel). She is our clothing /outerware buyer. The Libs look unreal!


Wow... as soon as someone says the girl I was gawking at is their daughter, I instantly feel like an asshat. She's a looker.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Leo said:


> Wow... as soon as someone says the girl I was gawking at is their daughter, I instantly feel like an asshat. She's a looker.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Wiredsport said:


> You couldn't miss 'em )
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/45282-2013-bataleon-snowboards-preview-thread.html


Wish I had a shop like that around here!


----------



## Raines

The SL looks nice will it be carbonium topsheet?

the proto ..


----------



## Raines

Vman said:


> Just to let everyone know, we've re-designed the top-sheet graphic for our Carbonium Cobra. I'll post images asap.
> 
> Here is a little bit about the board. This all mountain board has blunt tips similar to the Proto and is a little more drawn out in the nose. The tail is spaded like the F1 Premier but then blunted. Giving the board lower swing weight while allowing the tail to sink and nose to plane off in deep pow or heavy wet snow. Also we'll be using lower tip/tail kicks to produce more of a planing and less of a plowing effect. Set back and flex of an SL/Legacy/Heriatge with all the Carbonium features. Offered in our most popular SL/Legacy sizes; 153,155,158,161 and 164 (we dropped the 164 SL). The Cobra X mid-wide will come in 159,161 and 163. This will be one of the highest performance and most versatile boards ever made.
> 
> Snowolf pegged it, The Cobra is kind of cross between an Heriatge and a Proto.


tapered? me not like... how much taper?

And please... get the cobra logo away... it look like some gang stuff.. not like


----------



## poutanen

Wiredsport said:


> Hahhh! That is Shannon, my daughter (you have no idea how old that makes me feel). She is our clothing /outerware buyer. The Libs look unreal!



WOW am I ever glad I didn't make the comments I was thinking of making!  Nice to see family working together... :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

Raines said:


> tapered? me not like... how much taper?
> 
> And please... get the cobra logo away... it look like some gang stuff.. not like


So you want them to change the shape and performance of the board because you don't like it? If you don't like the shape of the Cobra, NS has other boards that will likely suit your tastes better.

The Cobra might not be for you. I'm not sure if it's my flavor either. We'll see. This board is supposed to be designed for making turns and sounds like it will be great on pow. Looks like I'll be maching some runs on this guy.


----------



## skycdo

Does anyone have any hints at the pricing for the new Flows? Def interested in getting them. That pivoting system looks beast. GNU's is cool too but I think they over did it a little bit with all the buttons.


----------



## Rider161

I would guess somewhere around 270.00


----------



## Leo

skycdo said:


> Does anyone have any hints at the pricing for the new Flows? Def interested in getting them. That pivoting system looks beast. GNU's is cool too but I think they over did it a little bit with all the buttons.


NXT line of Flows have always ran between $250-$380.


----------



## buggravy

Leo said:


> So you want them to change the shape and performance of the board because you don't like it? If you don't like the shape of the Cobra, NS has other boards that will likely suit your tastes better.
> 
> The Cobra might not be for you. I'm not sure if it's my flavor either. We'll see. This board is supposed to be designed for making turns and sounds like it will be great on pow. Looks like I'll be maching some runs on this guy.


Is it actually tapered, or just a different shape? The Premier (at least in years past) has the same tip and tail width, but is just shaped differently after the contact points. Sounds like that's probably the case with the Cobra too, but I'm actually rooting for some taper. Otherwise it seems slightly redundant to have something in between the SL and the Heritage, which aren't radically different to begin with. I mean, I want it regardless, but I hope it's a bit more left of center.


----------



## Leo

It's not tapered. It's described as "almost tapered". They took the spade tips of the premier and blunted it for the tail of the Cobra.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Leo said:


> It's not tapered. It's described as "almost tapered". They took the spade tips of the premier and blunted it for the tail of the Cobra.


Spade tail, not tip, right?


----------



## Leo

Sick-Pow said:


> Spade tail, not tip, right?


Oops, yea I said tip in one but tail in the same sentence. Spade tail that has been blunted.


----------



## Calibre 6

What sizes are available on the Evo and SL?


----------



## Raines

Leo said:


> So you want them to change the shape and performance of the board because you don't like it? If you don't like the shape of the Cobra, NS has other boards that will likely suit your tastes better.
> 
> The Cobra might not be for you. I'm not sure if it's my flavor either. We'll see. This board is supposed to be designed for making turns and sounds like it will be great on pow. Looks like I'll be maching some runs on this guy.


No The only thing i asked to change is the cobra animal in the topsheet.... 

Is just my opinion , because is a new board and there is still many people that buy regarding the design

how will it ride switch?


----------



## Leo

Raines said:


> No The only thing i asked to change is the cobra animal in the topsheet....
> 
> Is just my opinion , because is a new board and there is still many people that buy regarding the design
> 
> how will it ride switch?


I'll let you know as soon as I get some quality time on it!

Although, I learned on a true directional cambered board and rode switch on that as well. So shouldn't be too much of a stretch for me on this one.


----------



## comclovin

Leo said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I get some quality time on it!
> 
> Although, I learned on a true directional cambered board and rode switch on that as well. So shouldn't be too much of a stretch for me on this one.


Agreed, I think it's more about your comfort in riding switch. The Cobra has that setback stance, I believe it's .5 setback, so it's no twin, but if you can ride switch, you can ride switch. Just have to adjust to the way the board feels.


----------



## The Chairman

Snowboarding Forum members get the first peek of our finalized Cobra graphic. Thanks for all the feedback. Your voice has been heard!

Wait until you see it in person on our Carbonium. It looks so siiiiccckk!


Cobra/Cobra X
Type: All Mountain
-
Introducing the new Never Summer Cobra! 
Driven off the massive success of our true twin Proto CT, the Never Summer Carbonium Cobra features blunted ends for reduced swing weight, utilizes a drawn out nose that knifes thru soft snow, and a blunted quick spade tail to enhance float in powder. Slightly setback for a more directional ride the Cobra comes equipped with a dual top and bottom carbon matrix that provides incredible power underfoot. The Cobra is the highest performance and most versatile all mountain board ever made. It’s futuristic shape combined with the time tested edge hold of Vairo Power Grip Sidecut gives you the ability to strike any terrain with deadly force.

Cobra X: A wide version of the original

153, 155, 158, 161, and 164 
159X, 161X, 163X

Flex 5
Damp 5


----------



## Milo303

I've got to get one of these under my feet. 




Vman said:


> Snowboarding Forum members get the first peek of our finalized Cobra graphic. Thanks for all the feedback. Your voice has been heard!
> 
> Wait until you see it in person on our Carbonium. It looks so siiiiccckk!
> 
> 
> Cobra/Cobra X
> Type: All Mountain
> -
> Introducing the new Never Summer Cobra!
> Driven off the massive success of our true twin Proto CT, the Never Summer Carbonium Cobra features blunted ends for reduced swing weight, utilizes a drawn out nose that knifes thru soft snow, and a blunted quick spade tail to enhance float in powder. Slightly setback for a more directional ride the Cobra comes equipped with a dual top and bottom carbon matrix that provides incredible power underfoot. The Cobra is the highest performance and most versatile all mountain board ever made. It’s futuristic shape combined with the time tested edge hold of Vairo Power Grip Sidecut gives you the ability to strike any terrain with deadly force.
> 
> Cobra X: A wide version of the original
> 
> 153, 155, 158, 161, and 164
> 159X, 161X, 163X
> 
> Flex 5
> Damp 5


----------



## Leo

Vman said:


> Snowboarding Forum members get the first peek of our finalized Cobra graphic. Thanks for all the feedback. Your voice has been heard!
> 
> Wait until you see it in person on our Carbonium. It looks so siiiiccckk!
> 
> 
> Cobra/Cobra X
> Type: All Mountain
> -
> Introducing the new Never Summer Cobra!
> Driven off the massive success of our true twin Proto CT, the Never Summer Carbonium Cobra features blunted ends for reduced swing weight, utilizes a drawn out nose that knifes thru soft snow, and a blunted quick spade tail to enhance float in powder. Slightly setback for a more directional ride the Cobra comes equipped with a dual top and bottom carbon matrix that provides incredible power underfoot. The Cobra is the highest performance and most versatile all mountain board ever made. It’s futuristic shape combined with the time tested edge hold of Vairo Power Grip Sidecut gives you the ability to strike any terrain with deadly force.
> 
> Cobra X: A wide version of the original
> 
> 153, 155, 158, 161, and 164
> 159X, 161X, 163X
> 
> Flex 5
> Damp 5


That is WAAAAAAYYY better.

Are you going to offer another colorway? One with some more red sections?


----------



## Unowned

reminds me of g.i. joe


----------



## Leo

Unowned said:


> reminds me of g.i. joe


Not a bad thing by any means. Unless you hate GI Joe too.

You're quickly building a reputation as a Debbie Downer here. Most of your posts are negative. Oh right, you came from Easy Loungin. I get it now.


----------



## comclovin

Vman said:


> Snowboarding Forum members get the first peek of our finalized Cobra graphic. Thanks for all the feedback. Your voice has been heard!
> 
> Wait until you see it in person on our Carbonium. It looks so siiiiccckk!


I bet that red looks great against the black Carbonium!!


----------



## Raines

I am glad you heard 

It looks way sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Somes questions if i may

What will be the diferences to the PROTO and the SL? What is the rider for this board comparing to the rider looking for a proto or a SL?

Is it tapered ou has the same nose/tail width?

Can you put a pic of the 2013 SL and will it be carbonium topsheet?

Thanks for all


I have a 158 white SL to be testing last week of january in tignes and maybe the cobra next year


----------



## Sick-Pow

Leo said:


> Not a bad thing by any means. Unless you hate GI Joe too.
> 
> You're quickly building a reputation as a Debbie Downer here. Most of your posts are negative. Oh right, you came from Easy Loungin. I get it now.


OWNED!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan_T

Do Want. I think there's just enough red on it. If the black areas are printed the way the Ride Blauvelt are, it'd be sweet.


----------



## Slush Puppie

Nice refresh Vince, more coherant. I'm hoping one has found it's way to Chatel by the end of next week for the board test... I was assuming my 2nd board would likely be a Proto or an SL (adding to an Evo) but it now looks like a 3 way fight (with a new favourite).


Lobster's graphic designer + LSD =


Wiredsport said:


> The whole Lobster line for 2013 fits in one picture


p.s. WiredSport thanks for taking the time to post all this info.
p.p.s. Your daughter has a really nice smile.


----------



## tekuboarder

A french site but here is a preview for 2013 DC boards


----------



## jdang307

Raines said:


> I am glad you heard
> 
> It looks way sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Somes questions if i may
> 
> What will be the diferences to the PROTO and the SL? What is the rider for this board comparing to the rider looking for a proto or a SL?
> 
> Is it tapered ou has the same nose/tail width?
> 
> Can you put a pic of the 2013 SL and will it be carbonium topsheet?
> 
> Thanks for all
> 
> 
> I have a 158 white SL to be testing last week of january in tignes and maybe the cobra next year


I think the differences between Proto and SL remain. Same Flex, proto has carbonium and is a twin, less damp.

The Cobra seems like they took the SL flex and dampness, added carbonium, a more aggressive shape


----------



## The Chairman

Leo said:


> That is WAAAAAAYYY better.
> 
> Are you going to offer another colorway? One with some more red sections?


Glad you like the change Leo. It will only be offered in black. I did like the red Cobra but from the feedback we received the black was the stronger option. And the new graphic has the glowing red behind the art. The red glow looks insane on Carbonium, wait until you see it. Unless one of our dealers get an altered option made under our OEM program. Like BC Surf and Sport did with the white version of the Heritage this season.


----------



## Nito

Wow, I like it! Definite improvement over first Cobra graphics. Graphics for the SL look sweet also. Any chance of a better look at the Proto graphics.

Thanks for posting, Nito



Vman said:


> Snowboarding Forum members get the first peek of our finalized Cobra graphic. Thanks for all the feedback. Your voice has been heard!
> 
> Wait until you see it in person on our Carbonium. It looks so siiiiccckk!
> 
> 
> Cobra/Cobra X
> Type: All Mountain
> -
> Introducing the new Never Summer Cobra!
> Driven off the massive success of our true twin Proto CT, the Never Summer Carbonium Cobra features blunted ends for reduced swing weight, utilizes a drawn out nose that knifes thru soft snow, and a blunted quick spade tail to enhance float in powder. Slightly setback for a more directional ride the Cobra comes equipped with a dual top and bottom carbon matrix that provides incredible power underfoot. The Cobra is the highest performance and most versatile all mountain board ever made. It’s futuristic shape combined with the time tested edge hold of Vairo Power Grip Sidecut gives you the ability to strike any terrain with deadly force.
> 
> Cobra X: A wide version of the original
> 
> 153, 155, 158, 161, and 164
> 159X, 161X, 163X
> 
> Flex 5
> Damp 5


----------



## WHOisDAN

Vman said:


> 153, 155, 158, 161, and 164
> 159X, 161X, 163X


Please make a 151.


----------



## Redmond513

Good stuff....keep it coming.


----------



## WasatchMan

Cobra graphics are much better.

Also, thanks for making a wide!


----------



## dantech

Awesome with the cobra...that's perfect.


----------



## Unowned

Leo said:


> Not a bad thing by any means. Unless you hate GI Joe too.
> 
> You're quickly building a reputation as a Debbie Downer here. Most of your posts are negative. Oh right, you came from Easy Loungin. I get it now.


Hey man, I call it as it is. I own a 2011 sl and I love it, though I was not a fan of the graphics of that board either. Nowhere in this thread did it say "please now down to the snowboard Gods because they provide us with bliiiing gear". In no way am I trying to balance out the incredibly obvious fanboyism that is going on in this thread, but it's almost as if people are thinking "HEY I own a board from this brand!!! I don't really like the design but I own it, so it's da best and I'm gonna say its the best!!!!"

And likewise, I've seen your posts on easyloungin and accusations of you and your fanboyism both here and there...

To each his own.


----------



## Leo

Unowned said:


> Hey man, I call it as it is. I own a 2011 sl and I love it, though I was not a fan of the graphics of that board either. Nowhere in this thread did it say "please now down to the snowboard Gods because they provide us with bliiiing gear". In no way am I trying to balance out the incredibly obvious fanboyism that is going on in this thread, but it's almost as if people are thinking "HEY I own a board from this brand!!! I don't really like the design but I own it, so it's da best and I'm gonna say its the best!!!!"
> 
> And likewise, I've seen your posts on easyloungin and accusations of you and your fanboyism both here and there...
> 
> To each his own.


Maybe I am a fanboy, what's it to you? I support legit brands especially when these brands take the time to keep an ear open to their customers. You high and mighty Easy Loungin regs support Burton and Union like they are GODS. Union gets criticized and one of their reps goes on a condescending tirade on these forums. Burton never responds to any forum. 

Here is Never Summer seeing that their customers dislike a design and they go and change the whole design and give people a peek.

Here is Rome SDS coming on these forums and EL helping customers who are upset about their products. 

I DO NOT mind when you call me a fanboy of companies like this. I'd much rather be a Never Summer and Rome fanboy than a Union fanboy.

You aren't just calling it like you see it, you are acting like a snob. An Easy Loungin snob. At no time did you offer any constructive criticism of the Never Summer design. That's pretty ignorant of you considering that they hopped on here to listen to their customers.

And we are just talking about graphics here. You're calling me a fanboy because I care more about a board's performance? You said it yourself, the NS SL is a sick performer. 

Do you really think people are "fanboying" just because NS boards are good? No, they have a presence in this forum and they have taken customer input many times. That plays a HUGE role in the fanaticism. When a company reaches out to the little guy, it makes them feel like their word is worth something to this company. 

So thank you for calling me a Fanboy of Never Summer. While we're on the topic, I'm also a fanboy of Rome, Flow, Ride, K2, Blank, Marhar, AngrySnowboarder, Snomie, GeekofShred, Gretchen Bleiler, T.Rice, sushi, soy sauce, chopsticks, and the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

By the way, let's not exaggerate the truth. Only a few people gave me shit at Easy Loungin for my Never Summer posts. The major contributor being AngrySnowboarder's Ex-Intern (still Intern? Dunno). If anything, I was accused of suffering from "AngryShayTitis" for giving advice on several Burton products.

I don't think anyone there would call other's Fanboys because EL is obviously a huge supporter of Burton and C3. Fanboy on fanboy violence doesn't lead to a peaceful world.


----------



## dantech

Im into the graphics of NS's. I think they do a good job in that department, not just because I own one....and their boards happen to rip. The Evo's and revolvers are always a little more intense because the park rats/younger kids tend to sway that way and thats what their into. Some Lib boards I'd stay away from just cuz of the graphics, even if the board performs insanely. Not into the whole psychedelic corpses and alien skull shit that lib puts all over their topsheets, but thats just me..not my taste.


----------



## Rider161

Raines said:


> Can you put a pic of the 2013 SL and will it be carbonium topsheet?


the red one third from the left looks like the Legacy will be a blue version :dunno:


----------



## crash77

I agree. I'm not into the skulls and death themes either.


----------



## Wiredsport

Flow M9 SE 2013. Full front or rear entry tech. Toe strap. Full sized ratchets (lockable).










Urethane variations on the various highbacks.



















Boobs make Donny happy.










The new 2013 Drifter is off the map cool.










Bern's new helmets look unreal. Interchangeable inserts make all of their helmets usable for every season. Snow, Bike, Skate, Wake, etc all on one shell. Good thinking guys!










Nitro Swindle 2013. Wiredsport Orange is the color for 2013. Yeeaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Leo

M9SE gets the hybrid straps too? Looks like this option will be more affordable than we thought!

Edit: Oh, but it doesn't have the ankle strap lift feature. Still nice.


----------



## Wiredsport

Leo said:


> M9SE gets the hybrid straps too? Looks like this option will be more affordable than we thought!
> 
> Edit: Oh, but it doesn't have the ankle strap lift feature. Still nice.


The Hybrid Strap Is available down to the Five (which also gets the modular highback this year). The five is a very upgraded model for 2013. I just sarted a Q&A thread in the bindings forum if that is helpful.


----------



## medo169

*Flow Boots 2013 Collection*

Flow Boots 2013 Collection

Flow Boots 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU

Enjoi!


----------



## tomek142

Disaster









Evil Twin









Evil Twin Artist









Whatever









Riot









Goliath









Fellbetter









GW


----------



## comclovin

Thanks to everyone who are sharing photos, and details, appreciate the effort, and am enjoying the discussions as well!


----------



## ThunderChunky

The Rome Mod and Mod Rocker if there is going to be one.


----------



## Raines

yes thank you all guys for taking the time to share this with us

Thanks for the SL pic but isnt there a more "focus" pic? It looks awsome too


For the NS people... What would make a rider choose between the SL or the cobra? thanks


The whatever and the goliath look amazing


----------



## Leo

I haven't tried the SL or the Cobra yet, so it's tough to say for sure. Based on the info I know on the Cobra right now and the input I've received from SL owners, I would say the Cobra is for the pure all-mountain guy. The SL still has a freestyle side to it.

To me, it seems the cobra is good for the would be SL rider who isn't looking to freestyle at all or very little, but doesn't like the idea of the beefier Heritage.

Don't worry, a few of us here will be posting reviews on the Cobra within the next two months. You should have plenty of rider input to sort through soon.


----------



## Raines

Leo said:


> I haven't tried the SL or the Cobra yet, so it's tough to say for sure. Based on the info I know on the Cobra right now and the input I've received from SL owners, I would say the Cobra is for the pure all-mountain guy. The SL still has a freestyle side to it.
> 
> To me, it seems the cobra is good for the would be SL rider who isn't looking to freestyle at all or very little, but doesn't like the idea of the beefier Heritage.
> 
> Don't worry, a few of us here will be posting reviews on the Cobra within the next two months. You should have plenty of rider input to sort through soon.



thanks

i think i will keep my SL 158 and get a cobra 161


----------



## jdang307

Leo said:


> I haven't tried the SL or the Cobra yet, so it's tough to say for sure. Based on the info I know on the Cobra right now and the input I've received from SL owners, I would say the Cobra is for the pure all-mountain guy. The SL still has a freestyle side to it.
> 
> To me, it seems the cobra is good for the would be SL rider who isn't looking to freestyle at all or very little, but doesn't like the idea of the beefier Heritage.
> 
> Don't worry, a few of us here will be posting reviews on the Cobra within the next two months. You should have plenty of rider input to sort through soon.


An Evo/Westmark and a Cobra sounds like a nice quiver of two!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Honestly I just wish NS would bring the Circuit back that pricepoint and that board was fun. Wait till you guys see the new K2 and Signal stuff.


----------



## jdang307

BurtonAvenger said:


> Honestly I just wish NS would bring the Circuit back that pricepoint and that board was fun. Wait till you guys see the new K2 and Signal stuff.


I'm excited to see the K2 stuff. I heard they completely changed it up this year.


----------



## zk0ot

jdang307 said:


> I'm excited to see the K2 stuff. I heard they completely changed it up this year.


k2 came out with a new tip.... called the tweekend. basically the tip and tail dont curve up any more. they just kind of kink up. so you can butter or jib on a flat surface. (theyre kind of spuare tipped)

they did a collabo on the happy hour with airblaster. thats all i can remember from memory i have the new 13 catalog at the shop.

theyre also pushing their boot line. and nothing really seemed to change in their bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport

BurtonAvenger said:


> Honestly I just wish NS would bring the Circuit back that pricepoint and that board was fun. Wait till you guys see the new K2 and Signal stuff.


Almost forgot about Signal. Made in the USA goodness:

All about options. 5 degree rocker with all others in the background:










10 degree rocker:


----------



## Ryan_T

I haven't cared about new gear for a while...so either I'm just dialing back into the NEW euphoria....or is this year actually a little different with a lot of new exciting stuff?

Someone tell me cause I need to adjust my level of excitedness.


----------



## grafta

Wiredsport said:


> Almost forgot about Signal. Made in the USA goodness:
> 
> All about options. 5 degree rocker with all others in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 degree rocker:


That rocker thing is crazy. In stages like that. Wonder how it rides?

I've seen that more on Pow Skis and thought wtf


----------



## Ryan_T

I'm imagining Michael Jackson tricks. Or snow cartwheels - maybe snowboard parkour...?


----------



## Unowned

Leo said:


> Maybe I am a fanboy, what's it to you? I support legit brands especially when these brands take the time to keep an ear open to their customers. You high and mighty Easy Loungin regs support Burton and Union like they are GODS. Union gets criticized and one of their reps goes on a condescending tirade on these forums. Burton never responds to any forum.
> 
> Here is Never Summer seeing that their customers dislike a design and they go and change the whole design and give people a peek.
> 
> Here is Rome SDS coming on these forums and EL helping customers who are upset about their products.
> 
> I DO NOT mind when you call me a fanboy of companies like this. I'd much rather be a Never Summer and Rome fanboy than a Union fanboy.
> 
> You aren't just calling it like you see it, you are acting like a snob. An Easy Loungin snob. At no time did you offer any constructive criticism of the Never Summer design. That's pretty ignorant of you considering that they hopped on here to listen to their customers.
> 
> And we are just talking about graphics here. You're calling me a fanboy because I care more about a board's performance? You said it yourself, the NS SL is a sick performer.
> 
> Do you really think people are "fanboying" just because NS boards are good? No, they have a presence in this forum and they have taken customer input many times. That plays a HUGE role in the fanaticism. When a company reaches out to the little guy, it makes them feel like their word is worth something to this company.
> 
> So thank you for calling me a Fanboy of Never Summer. While we're on the topic, I'm also a fanboy of Rome, Flow, Ride, K2, Blank, Marhar, AngrySnowboarder, Snomie, GeekofShred, Gretchen Bleiler, T.Rice, sushi, soy sauce, chopsticks, and the Flying Spaghetti Monster.
> 
> By the way, let's not exaggerate the truth. Only a few people gave me shit at Easy Loungin for my Never Summer posts. The major contributor being AngrySnowboarder's Ex-Intern (still Intern? Dunno). If anything, I was accused of suffering from "AngryShayTitis" for giving advice on several Burton products.
> 
> I don't think anyone there would call other's Fanboys because EL is obviously a huge supporter of Burton and C3. Fanboy on fanboy violence doesn't lead to a peaceful world.


not sure why you are lumping me in with the easyloungin crowd...i've got all but 5 posts there and they're all within the nike boots thread (bought a pair of nikes recently..duh), not to mention i joined this forum before i joined easyloungin. This thread is about designs and aesthetics, i stated my opinion - it was a negative one, so what? There will always be people who don't like harleys or buells and only like ducatis...or vice versa. What do I like...? Hmm, I suppose you are right that I haven't said much of anything that is positive in this thread...perhaps its because 70% of it is occupied by NS related content. 

I said you've been bashed by a number of folks on both forums for your potentially subjective (rather than objective) views about certain products...now how is that an exaggerated truth...never said an entire army was going up against you lol? I just stated it as fact, you are merely dumbing it down...

I will speak of this no more as its detracting from the general thread. I apologize for my initial criticism of designs and will be more constructive with my criticism...Happy?


----------



## Nivek

grafta said:


> That rocker thing is crazy. In stages like that. Wonder how it rides?
> 
> I've seen that more on Pow Skis and thought wtf


It rides super awesome actually and grips better than you'd expect from a radial sidecut rockered park board. The abrupt rocker creates a pseudo contact pt that engages earlier than your actualy contact points. Nothing you actually feel, it just grips better.


There are two more Signal not pictured, cause they haven't been sampled yet. You're all going to love them though  and the OG now comes in Flat.


----------



## djsaad1

any info on next years banana magic?


----------



## doktrin

Wiredsport said:


> Almost forgot about Signal. Made in the USA goodness:
> 
> All about options. 5 degree rocker with all others in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 degree rocker:


Sick. The new Signal topsheets appear to be a significant improvement over their current lineup.


----------



## cocolulu

Looking at the women's NS graphics again, while I think the Infinity looks crazy awesome, I actually like this year's Lotus and Pandora more. I think this year's Lotus is one of the better looking women's snowboards out there.

I wonder if Smokin has anything out yet?


----------



## Nolefan2011

No offense Leo, but what's the point of reviewing the Cobra on Michigan hills? That thing is built for Big Mountains. 

I saw a kid at Chestnut Mountain in Galena IL riding a Heritage over the Xmas holiday. I asked him if he ever gets out west. He said he didn't, just rides Chestnut. Couldn't help but think, buy a board built to ride this shit...you don't need a damn Heritage for a 500 ft vertical drop, with two blacks that ride like the last run at the base of the gondola at Keystone.


----------



## alihockey

cocolulu said:


> Looking at the women's NS graphics again, while I think the Infinity looks crazy awesome, I actually like this year's Lotus and Pandora more. I think this year's Lotus is one of the better looking women's snowboards out there.


This years Lotus design is what attracted me to it the most, before I even knew what type of snowboard it was. I was lucky enough to be in the market for a freeride board. The 2012 Lotus, I think is one of the nicest boards out there, and BONUS that its a great quality board from NS. I agree that this years Lotus & Pandora are nicer than next years.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just saw the new Arbor line it's solid.


----------



## Leo

Nolefan2011 said:


> No offense Leo, but what's the point of reviewing the Cobra on Michigan hills? That thing is built for Big Mountains.
> 
> I saw a kid at Chestnut Mountain in Galena IL riding a Heritage over the Xmas holiday. I asked him if he ever gets out west. He said he didn't, just rides Chestnut. Couldn't help but think, buy a board built to ride this shit...you don't need a damn Heritage for a 500 ft vertical drop, with two blacks that ride like the last run at the base of the gondola at Keystone.


That's a valid point. It's the reason I sold my Turbo Dream. After taking it out to Tahoe on what luckily was great pow conditions last year, I felt the board was going to waste. It's also the reason why NS has been having me review their freestyle orientated boards. The cobra doesn't sound like strictly a big mountain board to me. Why would it be? I'm sure it could be, but I'm guessing boards like the heritage, premier, and raptor do a better job at that.

But boards these days are versatile and lines are being blurred. But none of this really matters much. My bud Jay loves his heritage here. It cuts through the crap conditions we have and he doesn't have to worry about chop. Sure, his heritage is capable of more, but he still enjoys the stability and carvability of it.

People can get a feel for a setup regardless of vert. I am open about my abilities and where I ride. My reviews reflect that. If it helps others, great. If not, you have other great reviewers of varying riding ability and terrain. Maybe NS wants to get the most well-rounded opinion on the cobra. Like I said, they choose the board for me. Hence the heritage went to Snowolf and Proto to me. This time its both of us and likely BA too. David Z will also be riding it. You guys will get at least 4 opinions on this board by members on this forum.


----------



## comclovin

Leo said:


> That's a valid point. It's the reason I sold my Turbo Dream. After taking it out to Tahoe on what luckily was great pow conditions last year, I felt the board was going to waste. It's also the reason why NS has been having me review their freestyle orientated boards. The cobra doesn't sound like strictly a big mountain board to me. Why would it be? I'm sure it could be, but I'm guessing boards like the heritage, premier, and raptor do a better job at that.
> 
> But boards these days are versatile and lines are being blurred. But none of this really matters much. My bud Jay loves his heritage here. It cuts through the crap conditions we have and he doesn't have to worry about chop. Sure, his heritage is capable of more, but he still enjoys the stability and carvability of it.
> 
> People can get a feel for a setup regardless of vert. I am open about my abilities and where I ride. My reviews reflect that. If it helps others, great. If not, you have other great reviewers of varying riding ability and terrain. Maybe NS wants to get the most well-rounded opinion on the cobra. Like I said, they choose the board for me. Hence the heritage went to Snowolf and Proto to me. This time its both of us and likely BA too. David Z will also be riding it. You guys will get at least 4 opinions on this board by members on this forum.



Agreed, it's great to get reviews and opinions from multiple places. I believe that scenario provides the best feedback, and potential for design improvement for the manufacturer, and also a better all around view of how the board may handle varied conditions. I'll also have a review of the Cobra X up soon enough, so there should be plenty of thoughts around the ride, and such.


----------



## the REASON

Wiredsport said:


> The whole Lobster line for 2013 fits in one picture


is the triple eyed unicorn cat the parkbaord or the jibbaord? i wants it.


----------



## Nolefan2011

Hey Leo, thanks for the reply. By all means, I am sure it will be good to hear your perspective. And I look forward to reading your detailed review as always.

I guess what I was saying, is that I am not sure you can push this bad boy to the limits it was built for. Prime example - I haven't even busted out my Optimistic in my 18 days on the mountains in CO because the snow has been shit. That board was built for steeps and deeps, and we just can't access that yet. 

So if I find myself content riding my Capita Ultrafear everywhere, I wonder how your buddy has a Heritage for the Michigan hills. I mean, snowboarding could be so much more fun with the right board for the conditions. I would make it a mission to have him try something that would maximize the fun on those hills. Chop aside, how bad can it be when it's over in 45 seconds if you bomb it. And that's what that dampening is for. If you aren't bombing, but cruising (which again, 45 second runs to sit for 7-10 mins on a lift??) and playing, there are so many better boards for Michigan (Illinois).

I know you get that - ie your comment regarding the Turbo Dream. But your buddy (or the guy I saw in Galena)? A freaking Evo has some sick dampening on it. Or Smokin Superpark. And both boards would be so much more fun, again, unless he just bombs the 45 seconds over, and over, and over again.


----------



## snowklinger

I need a super rockered out signal noodle and a big mountain NS to round me out.

My question is "why?" on the Cobra. Was pretty stoked about a Heritage or Raptor for big mountain, as I already have the Proto. I need like a close comparison.

Does the Cobra have tech that the Heritage lacks?

Leo seems to indicate the Cobra will be more freestyle than the Heritage, true? Softer?

Its a directional Proto that will float a little better in pow? I thought thats what a Heritage was.

I realize its all conjecture at this point.


----------



## comclovin

snowklinger said:


> I need a super rockered out signal noodle and a big mountain NS to round me out.
> 
> My question is "why?" on the Cobra. Was pretty stoked about a Heritage or Raptor for big mountain, as I already have the Proto. I need like a close comparison.
> 
> Does the Cobra have tech that the Heritage lacks?
> 
> Leo seems to indicate the Cobra will be more freestyle than the Heritage, true? Softer?
> 
> Its a directional Proto that will float a little better in pow? I thought thats what a Heritage was.
> 
> I realize its all conjecture at this point.


I like to think of the Cobra as a cross between the Heritage and the Proto, with a little bit of SL and Premier tossed in to complete the design. Blunted tip/tail, carbonium, directional, setback, spaded tail, and new shape. So it kind of sits between the Proto and the Heritage (in my opinion.) The Heritage is still going to be slightly stiffer and damper than the Cobra, and the Cobra will be damper than the Proto.


----------



## medo169

*NOW Bindings*

New JF Pelchat's Bindings! NOW Bindings 2013 Collection!

I am freaking out Now | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Leo

Nolefan, I tried haha. I let Jay ride both the evo an proto. He still went with heritage. To each its own.

But you have to understand one thing about MI, we get absolutely shitty conditions. Your worst day is our best. Last year was my first time on legit mountains. While I found Tahoe to be way more challenging in terms of elevation (cardio) and steeps, the snow was way easier to ride. Aside from my first few runs in deep low. I learned quickly to never stop in pow pockets lol.

Also, our runs are over in a minute at local spots. We actually have places up north where you can take way more time riding and hitting different stuff. Crystal Mt in thompsonville is my spot of choice. Trees, natural features, longer runs (mile or so), etc. I can take 10 minutes playing around there on a run. 10 is still short but great for MI haha.

At any rate, like I said Jay loves his Heritage and is 100% happy with that setup. That's all that really matters. I enjoyed riding it as well, just not my cup of tea. Wouldn't mind taking out west though for pow!

We'll see how the cobra rides. I still don't think it's strictly big mountain.


----------



## medo169

*Flow Bindings 2013 Collection*

Flow Bindings 2013 Collection!!!

Flow Bindings 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Wiredsport

Augmented Base Technolgy from Flow:


----------



## Wiredsport

More info on other highly improved binding models from Flow:


----------



## Smokehaus

This thread is going to be really bad on my wallet this year.


----------



## bseracka

Watched the new vid from Now and all I can say is wow?!? Walsh didn't really know how to express whatever it was he was trying to say. I'm still not sure what the binding is trying to do, all I could tell from the video is that there is a lag between the input to the binding and the binding to the board when going to edge. Hopefully they'll be able to put together something a little more coherent and detailed in the future. I like the idea of innovation, I just wish I knew what they were innovating


----------



## djsaad1

bseracka said:


> Watched the new vid from Now and all I can say is wow?!? Walsh didn't really know how to express whatever it was he was trying to say. I'm still not sure what the binding is trying to do, all I could tell from the video is that there is a lag between the input to the binding and the binding to the board when going to edge. Hopefully they'll be able to put together something a little more coherent and detailed in the future. I like the idea of innovation, I just wish I knew what they were innovating


Its pretty much just a rocker on the binding. The heel and toe don't touch the board until you lean forward or backwards. It's interesting, but can't see it really working that well unless the board was designed for it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You guys check out this interview with JF about Now? NOW Founder JF Pelchat On New Binding Brand | TransWorld Business


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just saw the new Arbor line it's solid.


Anything specific or important changed?


----------



## Justin

will snow/ice build up under the gap in the binding or will they have a cover or am i just wrong?


----------



## Sick-Pow

The Maverick's graphics are very good. Will be fun to try out at some point.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Now binding looks really clean. great idea. kind of Burton Re-Flex like


----------



## alihockey

great new tech ^^


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

ReFLEX is designed to allow the binding to flex with the board's longitudinal flex pattern.

I hope it's dialed in right. For example, how would the edge control feel change if you took out gap between those toe and heel riser pads but made the pads very soft as opposed to leaving the pads as they are (with a gap) but stiffer, with less compressibility?

Someone made a good point about having no neutral zone when riding flat. A softer, gapless riser might fix that. The risers could even have non-linear compression. I.e. the more you put it on edge, the harder it responds, but in the middle it feels really floaty and neutral like trucks with soft bushings. Then there is also the center pivot bushing which comes into play.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Anything specific or important changed?


Nick Visconti pro colorway on the Draft, Abacus Splitboard, and some other stuff I'll get the details at SIA from their PLM.


----------



## grafta

Justin said:


> will snow/ice build up under the gap in the binding or will they have a cover or am i just wrong?


Not hating at all, looks interesting but yeah. Nothing worse than a bit of snow getting caught under your toe of boot and the next turn feeling quite different from the last. Has happened to me when I had my straps too loose and biffed it.

These guys developing this have some creds though so i'll stfu :thumbsup:


----------



## Milo303

Still not digging that new binding style. Just seems to me that it would take more effort to get the board to do the same thing....

And at the same time give you a feeling that your binding is loose and unresponsive. 

However I would try that crazy binding in hopes that it really is some next level tech


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I think you end up tip-toeing and heel-pressing on the edges of the board, digging deeper in the snow with less effort, instead of trying to bend the board to do the same. You have more angle to play with, and relieving toe and heel from pressure...should feel good.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I've been talking to JF going to try and get a pair for a demo.


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> I think you end up tip-toeing and heel-pressing on the edges of the board, digging deeper in the snow with less effort, instead of trying to bend the board to do the same. You have more angle to play with, and relieving toe and heel from pressure...should feel good.


Wouldn't it sort of be the opposite of this? You'd have to get yourself raked right over to get the same angle out of the board. Though coming from a guy who likes the words "stiff" and "responsive" to describe his bindings, maybe I just don't get the concept?

Jeez between rocker and flexible bindings, you might as well strap your feet to a snow disc and hope for the best on the way down!?! :cheeky4:

Edit: They showed a skateboard rocking back and forth in that video as if it was a similar comparison, but it's totally different. On a skateboard the wheels stay level with the road to provide traction. On a snowboard if the board stayed level with the ground, you'd go sliding sideways down the hill. Just doesn't seem like it makes any sense to me. I want to be able to squeeze my toes to make those fine adjustments in edge angle based on what I'm riding down, not be standing on a pillow with a board strapped to the bottom. Guess I'm just getting old!


----------



## jdang307

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been talking to JF going to try and get a pair for a demo.


Excellent. This tech is one of the ones I'm most excited to hear about. Also with talk of it helping with heel lift (since I can't seem to find the right boot that will eliminate it) I'm anxious to hear how it works.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

26th at 4:30 I'll be meeting the man


----------



## easton714

saw the new ns cobra yesterday. They were pressing the first run with the new topsheet. Much better.


----------



## eek5

I can't completely wrap my head around what's happening with that binding. It seems like it would be more awkward than it is now to flat base with those since you'd have to balance on the pivot?



jdang307 said:


> Excellent. This tech is one of the ones I'm most excited to hear about. Also with talk of it helping with heel lift (since I can't seem to find the right boot that will eliminate it) I'm anxious to hear how it works.


Have you tried K2, 32's, or Salomon Malamutes? The k2's have conda that pulls your foot into the heel. I think 32's have a similar system and malamutes have a strap or something that locks your ankle down. :dunno: Out of all the boots I've tried (haven't ridden 32's), K2's conda system locks my heel down the most.


----------



## jdang307

eek5 said:


> I can't completely wrap my head around what's happening with that binding. It seems like it would be more awkward than it is now to flat base with those since you'd have to balance on the pivot?
> 
> Have you tried K2, 32's, or Salomon Malamutes? The k2's have conda that pulls your foot into the heel. I think 32's have a similar system and malamutes have a strap or something that locks your ankle down. :dunno: Out of all the boots I've tried (haven't ridden 32's), K2's conda system locks my heel down the most.


K2 yes. Great heel hold. My feet are too wide though, so they started to hurt on the outside just wearing it around the house. 32's are what I have now. Great for width, but the heel hold isn't as good. Still have pains. no on the Malamutes. I'd have to do Salomon wides if anything but not sure they come in my small size (7.5)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Try various models I think it's either the Maysis or Ryker that's wider. Also heat mold the shit out of the liners.


----------



## pjstyles

Any info on Nike's 2013 boot lineup?


----------



## Wiredsport

pjstyles said:


> Any info on Nike's 2013 boot lineup?


I can tell you that they signed Danny Kass and Scotty Lago to boot deals, so there will be some Olympic feet in them  The line looked clean. Not quite as much color or pop as last year and no striking new tech that was readily visible. Just a 3 minute perousal though.


----------



## medo169

*Gnu Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Gnu Snowboards 2013 Collection

Gnu Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## jdang307

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Try various models I think it's either the Maysis or Ryker that's wider. Also heat mold the shit out of the liners.


Didn't think about heat molding. Shit. I'll give them another shot


----------



## Echelon85

Wiredsport said:


> I can tell you that they signed Danny Kass and Scotty Lago to boot deals, so there will be some Olympic feet in them  The line looked clean. Not quite as much color or pop as last year and no striking new tech that was readily visible. Just a 3 minute perousal though.


Pictures? =)


----------



## medo169

*Flow Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Flow Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!

Flow Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## earl_je

not sure about that new bindings either. Wouldn't that pivot system make landings sketchier? it would probably absorb chatter better, but that would make energy transfer to the board too loose.. I can only image how frustrating it would be paired with TBT boards..

looks like they would still have some kinks to work out after the first generation gets released, idk


----------



## BurtonAvenger

He's spent 7 years on this binding that's some serious R and D. I'm curious to see how they are off powder and on hardpack. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt on these.


----------



## d15

Just saw the topsheet and base for the Never Summer SL. Ugliest thing I have ever seen.

Seriously, I'm getting a white 2012 version if this is the case.


----------



## medo169

*Nitro Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Nitro Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!

Nitro Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Nito

d15 said:


> Just saw the topsheet and base for the Never Summer SL. Ugliest thing I have ever seen.
> 
> Seriously, I'm getting a white 2012 version if this is the case.




















Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I like this year's SL graphic over last year. Whereas, I like the graphic on last year's Proto over this year. But I haven't seen this year's Proto graphic in person; if I did maybe I'd have a different opinion.

Just my opinion - Nito


----------



## kctahoe

d15 said:


> Just saw the topsheet and base for the Never Summer SL. Ugliest thing I have ever seen.
> 
> Seriously, I'm getting a white 2012 version if this is the case.


I'm not really digging the new proto or evo at all, I really like the new heritage, the SL isn't bad but this years is better I think.


----------



## Raines

i like the new SL and the new revolver


----------



## Raines

the proto seems to be missing something in the tail and tip... some drawing

any news in the SL tech? carbonium? all the same board?

thanks


----------



## Leo

I'm not feeling the New Proto or Evo either. The Proto definitely looks like a Proto, but it's even more feminine this time around (some people called it girly this year).

The Evo's "Never Summer" lettering circled around the image just doesn't work IMO. The SL could use more color contrast. Maybe some blue and green in that prism behind the logo. 

I have 0 complaints about the Heritage though. It looks very clean and I really like that CO Eagle.


----------



## poutanen

Maybe I'm not creative or something, but when I see most of the current boards I think of this...










I do like the look of the Arbors with the veneered topsheet, the Burton T6 and T7, and in this thread probably the NS Lotus.


----------



## Leo

poutanen said:


> Maybe I'm not creative or something, but when I see most of the current boards I think of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the look of the Arbors with the veneered topsheet, the Burton T6 and T7, and in this thread probably the NS Lotus.


Dude, that picture is actually a perfect idea for a topsheet. I'd buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan_T

+1 on 2011 Proto > 2012 Proto. 2011 looks like something insane is breaking through the calm white topsheet. I was hoping for 2012 it's going to get something loud but clean; like abstract forms suddenly solidifying into something tangible. This just looks a bit messy.

Not feeling the green Ship/NeverSummer rounded letterings on the 2012 Evo either. Looks like they're trying to hard to show off the symmetry. The art in the background looks nice though. 


Do like the new SL and Heritage. New Cobra looks great too.


----------



## KG29

I have the 2012/2013 Technine and Stepchild if anybody wants to see


----------



## Smokehaus

Post that shit up!


----------



## KG29

Here's just a few,will post the whole pdf soon


















































My Favorite so far!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Anyone else notice T9 has new ratchets?


----------



## KG29

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone else notice T9 has new ratchets?


Yes they have 











That's why I'm sticking with selling this brand they really are trying to fix them-self,liftime warranty on baseplates liftime on latters


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Yeah I back T9 which most people find surprising but the boards are fun the bindings hopefully will shift in the right direction. They sent me like 9 boards last year to demo only one was a turd and that's because it got the wrong lay up in it in preproduction.


----------



## tony_tle

Just go back to the never summer a little bit. I have the evo last year with the noen base color, got a lot of compliments on it, wish they expand that to the proto line, like the noen , or orange base color. Love the eagle, but hope they change that , since keep see eagle for many year already .. btw hate the new design on the evo this year.., look suck !!!


----------



## KG29

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah I back T9 which most people find surprising but the boards are fun the bindings hopefully will shift in the right direction. They sent me like 9 boards last year to demo only one was a turd and that's because it got the wrong lay up in it in preproduction.


Yeah it's Crazy how many turned there back on them,Our shop and maybe two others sell T9 along the east in Ontario.

Was trying to help a customer out with the L.M lone wolf binding and didn't find anyone in Toronto that even sold T9.Just have to get our stores name out more for next season as they make good products.

Same thing happened with Vans everyone walked away from the Brand now that's all you see.


----------



## Steven Stiffler

had someone posted the new catalogs for 2012/2013 yet?

Snowboard Catalogs 2012/2013

greetings Steven


----------



## jdang307

Steven Stiffler said:


> had someone posted the new catalogs for 2012/2013 yet?
> 
> Snowboard Catalogs 2012/2013
> 
> greetings Steven


Thanks.
I just went through the Rome catalog and my head is spinning. They either have a ton of boards or they kept repeating, I lost track.

EDIT: The Rome Tour looks enticing. No hangups diamond rocker (which is what I think Wiredsport mentioned with the 3D), quickrip (their version of magne/griptech). Damn looks like a cool board.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Steven Stiffler said:


> had someone posted the new catalogs for 2012/2013 yet?
> 
> Snowboard Catalogs 2012/2013
> 
> greetings Steven


Thanks dude, I did not want to dig for that.


----------



## Sick-Pow

jdang307 said:


> Thanks.
> I just went through the Rome catalog and my head is spinning. They either have a ton of boards or they kept repeating, I lost track.
> 
> EDIT: The Rome Tour looks enticing. No hangups diamond rocker (which is what I think Wiredsport mentioned with the 3D), quickrip (their version of magne/griptech). Damn looks like a cool board.


I was just going to post the same thought. Rome has a boatload of boards. I want support them, just for supporting such a great cross section of snowboarding. Kind of like why I ride mostly Burton.


----------



## evaunit

here a few lib pics i found on the net


Lib Tech Phoenix Lando 2012

Lib Tech Skunk Ape 2013

Lib Tech Phoenix Jamie 2013

Lib Tech Dark Series 2013


----------



## medo169

*Raiden Bindings 2013 Collection*

Raiden Bindings 2013 Collection!!!

Raiden Bindings 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Wiredsport

jdang307 said:


> Thanks.
> I just went through the Rome catalog and my head is spinning. They either have a ton of boards or they kept repeating, I lost track.
> 
> EDIT: The Rome Tour looks enticing. No hangups diamond rocker (which is what I think Wiredsport mentioned with the 3D), quickrip (their version of magne/griptech). Damn looks like a cool board.


Hi Jdang. We spent a few hours with Rome and walked away stoked. You are correct about diamond. They are lifting the edges at the tip and tail from the inserts out. This is done on in a triangular shape at each tip (which gives a diamond if you look down on the whole deck). If you picture two triangles with one point at the centerline of the deck at the contact points (wide points) and the other two points at the edges by the inserts and the board wrapping up slightly along the edges of that triangle. This leaves full/increased contact length from wide point to wide point but with the edges up and out of the way.

Most interesting is that they are doing this design not only on a full camber profile but also on a flat rock profile.


----------



## easton714

tony_tle said:


> Just go back to the never summer a little bit. I have the evo last year with the noen base color, got a lot of compliments on it, wish they expand that to the proto line, like the noen , or orange base color. Love the eagle, but hope they change that , since keep see eagle for many year already .. btw hate the new design on the evo this year.., look suck !!!



I can understand a person preferring different colors or whatever but why expect them (or even want them) to drop the eagle? That is their trademark. It is practically their logo.

That is like wanting a Mercedes but hoping they change that peace sign-looking circular logo.


----------



## DrnknZag

Haven't seen anything from Ride yet. Any big changes or new additions to their lineup?


----------



## Raines

so any change in tech for the NS?


----------



## Steven Stiffler

DrnknZag said:


> Haven't seen anything from Ride yet. Any big changes or new additions to their lineup?


here´s a quick look at the new Machete GT and some infos for the upcoming line!

Ride Snowboards Preview 2013

greetings Steven


----------



## jdang307

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jdang. We spent a few hours with Rome and walked away stoked. You are correct about diamond. They are lifting the edges at the tip and tail from the inserts out. This is done on in a triangular shape at each tip (which gives a diamond if you look down on the whole deck). If you picture two triangles with one point at the centerline of the deck at the contact points (wide points) and the other two points at the edges by the inserts and the board wrapping up slightly along the edges of that triangle. This leaves full/increased contact length from wide point to wide point but with the edges up and out of the way.
> 
> Most interesting is that they are doing this design not only on a full camber profile but also on a flat rock profile.


I really want to try that Rome Tour now. With quickrip and the upturned edges I want to know how it rides! Damn I haven't even really started my season yet.

But next week two full days on my Evo in the Rockies, we'll see!


----------



## Wiredsport

jdang307 said:


> I really want to try that Rome Tour now. With quickrip and the upturned edges I want to know how it rides! Damn I haven't even really started my season yet.
> 
> But next week two full days on my Evo in the Rockies, we'll see!


How bout the Rome Cross Rocket? That one will be fun to check out. I'm callin' first in line for a demo after SIA.


----------



## jdang307

Wiredsport said:


> How bout the Rome Cross Rocket? That one will be fun to check out. I'm callin' first in line for a demo after SIA.


That two. Ride both and tell us the diff. between the two


----------



## jasyn

Raines said:


> so any change in tech for the NS?


I would also like to know the same thing ... i'm interested in the EVO and the 2013 looks horrid so i'm deciding if i should pull the gun on a 2012 :laugh:


----------



## buttertime93

The 2013 bataleon disaster looks AWESOME!!!!  omg, i can't wait.

@Wiredsport, you actually have them in stock right now? can i buy it?


----------



## Ocho

Steven Stiffler said:


> had someone posted the new catalogs for 2012/2013 yet?
> 
> Snowboard Catalogs 2012/2013
> 
> greetings Steven


Thanks for putting that up. 

I'm interested in knowing more about the Nikita boards. I'm digging some of their outerwear line up, too. 

Hopefully the chicks at angrysnowboarder get some in for review.

Looked at the Holden stuff, too. A cape?!


----------



## eek5

EatRideSleep said:


> Looked at the Holden stuff, too. A cape?!












:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'm still not sure what's going on with chicks board reviews. My one chick is gimped out with a blown knee and the other suffers from hipsteritis and has decided that guitar playing and wearing tight pants is cooler than snowboarding.


----------



## Ocho

eek5 said:


> :laugh:


Haha yeah. Wtf? 

Wonder if it has a powder skirt...


----------



## Smokehaus

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm still not sure what's going on with chicks board reviews. My one chick is gimped out with a blown knee and the other suffers from hipsteritis and has decided that guitar playing and wearing tight pants is cooler than snowboarding.


I am going to grow my vaginia right now and start testing out women's boards. I will be back with horrible results.


----------



## djdavetrouble

2011 Skunk Ape was G.O.A.T. graphic for me. REISSUE !!!


----------



## Smokehaus

I will have to agree that the 2011 Ape has a really sick topsheet, but I am biased as I love the whole zombie/rotting/skeleton/megadeath/iron maiden style of art.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm still not sure what's going on with chicks board reviews. My one chick is gimped out with a blown knee and the other suffers from hipsteritis and has decided that guitar playing and wearing tight pants is cooler than snowboarding.


What?! So, so sorry to hear that. Damn, I was looking forward to them getting some reviews up. Hope the blown knee heals soon and as for the hipsteritis...words fail me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The knee gets cleared to ride Feb. 7th but she's on light duty and not sure how she's going to handle riding again. Hipsteritis I just point and laugh.


----------



## Milo303

BurtonAvenger said:


> The knee gets cleared to ride Feb. 7th but she's on light duty and not sure how she's going to handle riding again. Hipsteritis I just point and laugh.


I know a girl that lives in Dillon who could fill in for the others

Do you know Summer? Blonde girl


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Oh god her!


----------



## Milo303

Um ya, she's a handful but I think she could be of assistance with some guidance.

Keep the booze away and she's a cool girl. Get her drunk..... just stand back and watch the show


----------



## BurtonAvenger

She severely traumatized one of my rep friends to the point she's an inside joke amongst a bunch of us. I avoid her like I avoid herpes and I avoid that by not going near that side of the lake.


----------



## Milo303

Fair enough

She is a handful man, I get it haha

I also know a realllllllly good mtn rider girl up in Vail, a buddy of mines lady. She's a busy person but still gets time on the hill.

I know you probably know a million kats up there, just trying to help. 

I'd love to see a female aspect to your site, it seems a natural progression


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It's coming it's just time and what not. March I'll have a full time videographer working with me so more video projects will finally get done.


----------



## cocolulu

Milo303 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> She is a handful man, I get it haha
> 
> I also know a realllllllly good mtn rider girl up in Vail, a buddy of mines lady. She's a busy person but still gets time on the hill.
> 
> I know you probably know a million kats up there, just trying to help.
> 
> I'd love to see a female aspect to your site, it seems a natural progression


Yeah, it would be good to see some more talk in general about female boarding, not just reviews. I feel like for ski gear, the selection for women is so much better than for women's snowboard gear. There's still so many board companies that make only a few women's boards or no boards whatsoever. Maybe that would change if the women's boarding community matured more.


----------



## medo169

*Nitro Boots 2013 Collection*

Nitro Boots 2013 Collection!!!

Nitro Boots 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## djsaad1

The graphics for the westmark, formula, and coda look much better for next season in my opinion. Thought about buying an arbor this season, but might as well wait now.

I am also going to have to try on the synapse focus boa from salomon next year. Love their boots but hate their lacing system.


----------



## Raines

the RIDE machete GT looks awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is it a good board?


----------



## dkzach

ARBOR CATALOG IS OUT 

13_arbor


----------



## glm

dkzach said:


> ARBOR CATALOG IS OUT
> 
> 13_arbor


damn the blacklist looks good. me want. then again that's probably what I'll be saying in the future while looking at 2014. and 2015. I guess i'll always want the new thing even after I spent all my money on my dream board.


----------



## medo169

*Nitro Outerwear 2013 Collection*

Nitro Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!

Nitro Outerwear 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Stoked on the Anon Magna-Tech system. That's just fucking awesome.


----------



## buddhafist24

Does anyone know any details on the 2013 Never Summer Proto, same board different graphics?


----------



## djsaad1

I have no clue but I would guess so, they usually don't change boards that much after the first year it came out. Especially since the proto was rated so highly this year.


----------



## The Chairman

djsaad1 hit the nail on the head. Our philosphy is to develope new models to fill potential voids. An example of this is our new Cobra, taking the sucess of the true twin Proto and making it into more of an all mountain slayer.


----------



## d15

Vman said:


> djsaad1 hit the nail on the head. Our philosphy is to develope new models to fill potential voids. An example of this is our new Cobra, taking the sucess of the true twin Proto and making it into more of an all mountain slayer.


Just a question so I can get a direct answer :

For the 2012 Heritage (and even the 2013), is it setback and by how much?
Is it a direction twin? Am I correct to say that compared to the Proto, the Heritage is a directional twin, all mountain freestyle board? I notice the specs are quite similar to each other.

For the Cobra, what type of rocker is it? Will it be a new powder rocker, or still the RC?

Lastly, is there any chance you'll start narrowing down the waist widths for your more all around, freeride influenced boards like the Cobra? I have size 8 feet and love the quick edge to edge response from narrower waists. Sometimes I think the 25+ cm waist widths are absurd (and the only saving grace is that rocker makes it bearable).

Edit: I'm also wondering why the Heritage is more expensive than the Proto? Everything is identical according to the features listed on the site, except the Proto has a Graphite impregnated base which I assume is more tech and expensive. Unless there's something not mentioned.


----------



## dreampow

Hey Vman,

Guess you have your hands full in the states, but I live in Japan and would love the chance to try a NS over here.

Typically there are only a few privately imported decks to be had at like 2 and a half times the US retail price.

If you don't have an official dealer over here maybe you work with a dealer in the US that will ship over here?

I would love to check out the proto CT as an addition to my quiver. 

I am also a qualified professional Japanese translator as well as an avid rider and could easily do some Japanese descriptions for your line up if they ever make it over here officially.

Hopefully Dreampow.


----------



## Basti

Will the 2013 Revolver have a carbonium topsheet, meaning will it be lighter than the 2012?


----------



## jasyn

buddhafist24 said:


> Does anyone know any details on the 2013 Never Summer Proto, same board different graphics?


i've been told by a retailer everything is the same, just different (shittier) graphics :laugh:


----------



## Lians60

Vman,

WIll the new SL be Carbonium? 

If not, i will purchase the 2012 model. Please let us know!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

dkzach said:


> ARBOR CATALOG IS OUT
> 
> 13_arbor



Still love my 2010 A-Frame  Sweet gear!


----------



## jdang307

jasyn said:


> i've been told by a retailer everything is the same, just different (shittier) graphics :laugh:


I like this years more than last years.


----------



## cjcameron11

Apologies if this has already been posted.....Im loving the new berzerker graphics, now i have to decide which board to buy

Preview snowboards 2013 !


----------



## JpBergeron

Lians60 said:


> Vman,
> 
> WIll the new SL be Carbonium?
> 
> If not, i will purchase the 2012 model. Please let us know!!



The SL won't be available in our carbonium line. Proto, Heritage, Raptor, Summit and the new Cobra...


----------



## medo169

*Forum Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Forum Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!

Forum Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## ABagofButter

not sure if i missed it, but anyone got anything on the Switchback Bindings by the Bataleon guys?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

ABagofButter said:


> not sure if i missed it, but anyone got anything on the Switchback Bindings by the Bataleon guys?


There's something up on TWBiz and that's about it that I've seen. I have an appointment with them at SIA definitely going to snag a pair for demo if I can.


----------



## WasatchMan

Whats up with Gigi Rüf's Slash snowboards? Is he following JJ with Nidecker producing it? Or will it be someone else?


----------



## Ocho

medo169 said:


> Nitro Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!
> 
> Nitro Outerwear 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


Thanks! Does Nitro have a book out? Would love to see the entire line up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

WasatchMan said:


> Whats up with Gigi Rüf's Slash snowboards? Is he following JJ with Nidecker producing it? Or will it be someone else?


Another Nidecker fronted company. Wouldn't hold your breath on it being something awesome.


----------



## oldlady

anyone have luck getting pics of the 2013 line up for bataleon? current thread on here is mostly broken lniks


----------



## d15

Holy s---. Please make the Cobra in the white/black/red colourway. It looks SICK.

Can't believe you didn't show this one, VMan. 
I actually love the original graphics in the white/black/red scheme. :thumbsup:

Also it'd be nice if you could add default stance indicators.


----------



## the REASON

that red, black, & white cobra does look way nicer.


----------



## d15

the REASON said:


> that red, black, & white cobra does look way nicer.


Honestly, I'm baffled.

I'm also wondering why NS doesn't bother to make multiple colourways for the model lines. It'll add so much more choice and style.


----------



## JpBergeron

d15 said:


> Holy s---. Please make the Cobra in the white/black/red colourway. It looks SICK.
> 
> Can't believe you didn't show this one, VMan.
> I actually love the original graphics in the white/black/red scheme. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also it'd be nice if you could add default stance indicators.


Vince probably didn't show it because we changed the graphic...


----------



## d15

JpBergeron said:


> Vince probably didn't show it because we changed the graphic...


He showed us the black one before changing. 
Should've showed us the white one too and I would've been down.


----------



## jdang307

Eh, after one run you can't even see it anymore anyway


----------



## medo169

*Academy Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Academy Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!

Academy Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Steven Stiffler

New Never Summer collection/catalog: Never Summer 2012/2013 Catalog

New Flux collection/catalog: Flux 2012/2013 Catalog

The new Flux collection looks insane! Thinking of getting the new cobra with the new SF45, would be a nice setup!

greetings Steven


----------



## medo169

*Gigi Ruf launches Slash snowboards*

Gigi Ruf launches Slash snowboards!!!

Gigi Ruf launches Slash snowboards | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Lstarrasl

Is the Burton catalog out?


----------



## double

Anyone have a picture of the 2013 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn?


----------



## Lstarrasl

double said:


> Anyone have a picture of the 2013 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn?


I do

He's got 2
:+: ???? :+: ???? - Lib Tech


----------



## djsaad1

Jamie lynn classic sounds interesting. Happy I waited on the banana magic, graphics next year look much better.


----------



## dantech

Damn that flux line does look insane. Even the the TT30's look badass with what looks like the current sf45 highback and the typical forward lean delete.


----------



## Nivek

dantech said:


> Damn that flux line does look insane. Even the the TT30's look badass with what looks like the current sf45 highback and the typical forward lean delete.


Same shape, not same feel. Will most likely be tested next weekend


----------



## dantech

Nivek said:


> Same shape, not same feel. Will most likely be tested next weekend


Sweet...can't wait to hear what you think of them.


----------



## double

Lstarrasl said:


> I do
> 
> He's got 2
> :+: ???? :+: ???? - Lib Tech


Thank you, much appreciated. Great catalog.


----------



## KG29

Here's the 2012/2013 Technine 

http://www.filedropper.com/techninecatalog

Hope it works

enjoy


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles

Leo said:


> No, the SL is still there.
> 
> Guys, the Cobra IS NOT a dressed up SL. It's a different shape altogether.


where's the proto


----------



## readimag

Right here, I like the new graphics more then last years.


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles

readimag said:


> Right here, I like the new graphics more then last years.


i love it! i like mine too though  too bad ill be on deployment next year during shred season


----------



## FtCS4

Anyone know if the '13 Heritage will also be sold with the red base? Like being able to see the carbon stringers underneath...


----------



## Leo

readimag said:


> Right here, I like the new graphics more then last years.


I do not like this graphic. Although it screams Proto, it is definitely feminine. This year's was arguably feminine, next year's IMHO is definitively feminine. Also, the boxed sections look a lot like a K2 design eg Raygun/Slayblade.


----------



## medo169

*Forum Bindings 2013 Collection*

Forum Bindings 2013 Collection!!!


----------



## Leo

BTW, for those asking about reference stance. Reference stance is the center set of holes the vast majority of the time.


----------



## dreampow

Leo said:


> I do not like this graphic. Although it screams Proto, it is definitely feminine. This year's was arguably feminine, next year's IMHO is definitively feminine. Also, the boxed sections look a lot like a K2 design eg Raygun/Slayblade.


NS if you are listening I agree with Leo. The graphics are not doing justice to what is by all accounts an outstanding board. 

I haven't seen a proto CT for sale in Japan. I would love to ride one and maybe own one next year.
I am not someone who buys boards based on graphics and it wouldn't stop me if I liked the board.

Still this is pretty weak IMO.


----------



## Leo

Still haven't used your legit camera aye wolfie? You're slacking son! We all know you're capable of taking some nice ass shots on a backcountry peak.


----------



## Leo

I'm going to take a pic of some boards at the peak of one of the MI mountains here. Should be what kids would call "epic".


----------



## Leo

It's alright wolfie, you review setups now. Your whoring has only just begun lol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Graphics are over rated just put a pink dildo fucking a unicorn queefing rainbows while sucking off a narwhal.


----------



## crash77

What type of rider is the NS Cobra targeting again? And I think carbonium on the top sheet or something protective should be the norm for these top end boards.


----------



## grafta

crash77 said:


> What type of rider is the NS Cobra targeting again? And I think carbonium on the top sheet or something protective should be the norm for these top end boards.


You can't read? ... or view pictures?

Snowolf has started a review but i'm not gonna look it up for you


----------



## buddhafist24

Is there something better the new matte topsheet on the Evo is supposed to bring to the table?


----------



## comclovin

Snowolf said:


> readimag shared this picture of the 2013 Gnu Billy Goat with me in the review thread. I love my 2012 Billy Goat`s graphic, but this 2013 model is just fucking wicked sick. Am I total whore for wanting it even though its the same deck I already have?....:laugh:


[/QUOTE]


Hah, I think this is something most of us ask ourselves, and I'd say hell no.. that graphic is sick!


----------



## crash77

grafta said:


> You can't read? ... or view pictures?
> 
> Snowolf has started a review but i'm not gonna look it up for you


No clue he started a review. My bad!


----------



## dreampow

Snowolf said:


> readimag shared this picture of the 2013 Gnu Billy Goat with me in the review thread. I love my 2012 Billy Goat`s graphic, but this 2013 model is just fucking wicked sick. Am I total whore for wanting it even though its the same deck I already have?....:laugh:


[/QUOTE]

You are definitely a whore but I'll happily take your current one at a second hand price so you can buy this one.

Its the bearded dude with the chick right, you see yourself in that viking suit am I right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well looks like Bataleon is doing outerwear next year. When will the boot division drop?


----------



## NWBoarder

That 2013 Billy Goat is so f'ing rad! I loved the one for 2012, but damn, this new one puts that one to shame.


----------



## medo169

*L1 Outerwear 2013 Collection*

L1 Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Switchback Bindings Founder On New System And The Return Of No-Backs | TransWorld Business more on Switchback


----------



## Ryan_T

BurtonAvenger said:


> Switchback Bindings Founder On New System And The Return Of No-Backs | TransWorld Business more on Switchback


Interesting.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Switchback Bindings Founder On New System And The Return Of No-Backs | TransWorld Business more on Switchback


I like that the highbacks look like they're on the shorter side from the catalogue pics (?). Biggest problem I've had with finding the right bindings for my preference is the height of the highback. 

Not sure I would ever do No-Backs, but I prefer a shorter highback (took a saw to my first pair of bindings for a 5" customization). 

It will be interesting to see where these go.


----------



## Sick-Pow

BurtonAvenger said:


> Switchback Bindings Founder On New System And The Return Of No-Backs | TransWorld Business more on Switchback





Ryan_T said:


> Interesting.


Really interesting. I will try them out for sure.

Being a Skateboarder and surfer before I got into snowboarding, I like this.


----------



## Sick-Pow

AG 2013 looks really amazing. Best collection from them IMO.


----------



## medo169

*Arnette Goggle 2013 Collection*

Arnette Goggle 2013 Collection!!!


----------



## medo169

*Forum Boots 2013 Collection*

Forum Boots 2013 Collection!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hahhh! Now SIA begins in Denver and everything that was not at the smaller local shows will be out there on display...and this time we get to ride it. If we missed anything the first time around (and from others posting great info in this thread) let me know and we will try to get shots or vids this weekend.


----------



## Leo

Wiredsport said:


> Hahhh! Now SIA begins in Denver and everything that was not at the smaller local shows will be out there on display...and this time we get to ride it. If we missed anything the first time around (and from others posting great info in this thread) let me know and we will try to get shots or vids this weekend.


Just make sure you absolutely rape and ravage the new Flow NX2 line.


----------



## Wiredsport

Leo said:


> Just make sure you absolutely rape and ravage the new Flow NX2 line.


Just typed that into my SIA planner app: Rape, Ravage. Got it.


----------



## Calibre 6

Can you get pics of Burton AK, Burton Bindings, Union Bindings, and Capita Boards? If these have already been posted and I missed it, can someone tell me what page?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Got an email from SIA they put up some previews here Sneak Peak + New Product Directory


----------



## Smokehaus

Someone finally came out with "Beer Goggles" 

It was only a matter of time.


----------



## medo169

*Volcom Outerwear 2013 Collection*

Volcom Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!


----------



## Argo

Those volcom clothes are ugly


----------



## lo0p

Argo said:


> Those volcom clothes are ugly


Understatement of the year.
Zip tech is nice, but their stuff is just too damn fugly.


----------



## grafta

The Baldface Guide jacket isn't bad. But yeah that demin jacket is puke. The triangles and glass skulls is amusing I guess


----------



## turbospartan

Whats' the deal with SIA ?

Is it something that an average Joe could go to, or even something that would be interesting to someone "not in the industry" ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Nope. Fuck your 10 characters SBF


----------



## easton714

Most trade shows, especially for industries so competitive and seasonal, are not open to the public.

I have been to many and the only one I think would compare to what it would be like if SIA were open to the public is the fucking Arnold bodybuilding show in Columbus. Anyone who pays the entrance fee can go and it is a goddamn nightmare of crowds, lines, traffic, etc.

Nobody actually there to do business gets anything done. Anyone there to participate in (or watch) the competitions hates their life by end end of the first day. The place is filled with average joes trying to fill their bags with supplement pens, free samples, stickers, etc. - probably to sell on ebay.


----------



## super-rad

Can someone get pics of the new Bataleon boards? Extremely curious to see their graphics for next year. There were some pics posted in the Bataleon thread but all the links are dead


----------



## WasatchMan

super-rad said:


> Can someone get pics of the new Bataleon boards? Extremely curious to see their graphics for next year. There were some pics posted in the Bataleon thread but all the links are dead


I believe they already posted some in this thread 

edit: yup 


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/45130-2013-snowboard-gear-preview-thread-11.html#post464805


----------



## super-rad

WasatchMan said:


> I believe they already posted some in this thread
> 
> edit: yup
> 
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/45130-2013-snowboard-gear-preview-thread-11.html#post464805


Thanks for the link, but I should've been more specific. I've seen what's been posted in this thread and others (GW, Cameltoe, Airobic, and Goliath) but I'd like to see the Evil Twin and Whatever if pics are floating around anywhere

Thanks again


----------



## medo169

*Artec Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Artec Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!


----------



## medo169

*Airblaster Outerwear 2013 Collection*

Airblaster Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!


----------



## medo169

*Union Bindings 2013 Collection*

Union Bindings 2013 Collection!!!

http://snowbroader.eu/2012/01/27/union-bindings-2013-collection/


----------



## medo169

*Signal Snowboards 2013 Colleciton*

Signal Snowboards 2013 Colleciton with Pictures!!!

Signal Snowboards 2013 Colleciton | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## medo169

*Dinosaurs Will Die Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Dinosaurs Will Die Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!

Dinosaurs Will Die Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Walti

*ZION 2013 Z1 Series*

Introducing… the 2013 Z1 Series | zion snowboards


----------



## Walti

*ZION 2013 LOST Series*

Introducing…The 2013 LOST Series | zion snowboards


----------



## medo169

*ThirtyTwo Boots 2013 Collection*

ThirtyTwo Boots 2013 Collection!!!

ThirtyTwo Boots 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## medo169

*Amplid Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Amplid Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!

Amplid Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## medo169

*Nike Snowboarding Boots 2013 Collection*

Nike Snowboarding Boots 2013 Collection!!!

Nike Snowboarding Boots 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## snowklinger

I want to see/know more about teh x-Wedge from sims.

pls.

!


----------



## Raines

medo169 said:


> Nike Snowboarding Boots 2013 Collection!!!
> 
> Nike Snowboarding Boots 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


is the ITES the new top boot? any more info? any changes from the 2012?


----------



## Slush Puppie

Both the 2013 Proto CT and Evo actually look pretty good in real life. The Heritage looks nice and the Premier F1 looks sick. Oh and the SL too. Understated but good.


----------



## d15

^They actually don't look bad at all anymore. Haha.

Pics of the Heritage or Cobra?


----------



## snowjab

grafta said:


> I kinda hope these graphics aren't finalized. NS hasn't been too bad in the looks dept for most of their recent decks, but these are straight up ugly
> 
> For a start, the base with the word 'Cobra' on top of the NS eagle/phoenix or whatever it is. It's staring you in the face, IT'S NOT A COBRA IT'S A BIRD! :laugh:


the NS infinity graphics is basically the 2012 GNU billy goat graphic. The wolf howling, they couldve been a bit more original


----------



## KG29

I have ride,switchback bindings,bataleon,32 boots

If anyone wants to see the new 2013 catalogs let me know


----------



## d15

KG29 said:


> I have ride,switchback bindings,bataleon,32 boots
> 
> If anyone wants to see the new 2013 catalogs let me know


Switchback


----------



## jasyn

KG29 said:


> I have ride,switchback bindings,bataleon,32 boots
> 
> If anyone wants to see the new 2013 catalogs let me know


ride please


----------



## Ramsfan

KG29 said:


> I have ride,switchback bindings,bataleon,32 boots
> 
> If anyone wants to see the new 2013 catalogs let me know


Bataleon!!


----------



## medo169

*Nike Snowboarding Outerwear 2013 Collection*

Nike Snowboarding Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!

Nike Snowboarding Outerwear 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## woodhomie1996

Drake DF1 and Reload bindings








Northwave Devine boot (womens)








Drake SuperSport








Drake Lobster Clothing Colab


----------



## tekuboarder

BurtonAvenger said:


> 26th at 4:30 I'll be meeting the man





BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been talking to JF going to try and get a pair for a demo.


So BA, what about the Now bindings? Does it live up to its internet hype? Really interested to know.


----------



## Wiredsport

tekuboarder said:


> So BA, what about the Now bindings? Does it live up to its internet hype? Really interested to know.


Not to jump in on your Q to BA, but two of our guys checked that binding out on snow and really liked it (and one of them went in thinking it was a silly concept).


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Yeah talked to Logan about it. Lets put it this way the binding is a first year and needs some minor tweaks but it's not to the concept. I'll be getting on a pair in another week or so once I'm out of this fucking arm immobilizer.


----------



## medo169

*Capita Snowboards 2013 Collection*

Capita Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!

Capita Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## snowjab

medo169 said:


> Capita Snowboards 2013 Collection!!!
> 
> Capita Snowboards 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


BSOD is a sick board


----------



## poutanen

snowjab said:


> BSOD is a sick board


I thought everyone hated the Blue Screen Of Death... :laugh:


----------



## jliu

jasyn said:


> ride please


You can see a lot of the 12/13 product catalogs here...

:+: ???? :+: ????


----------



## kdirt




----------



## jasyn

jliu said:


> You can see a lot of the 12/13 product catalogs here...
> 
> :+: ???? :+: ????


oh sweet thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rscott22

More info and colors for the union bindings!

Union Bindings 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## medo169

*Special Blend Outerwear 2013 Collection*

Special Blend Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!

Special Blend Outerwear 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## medo169

*Foursquare Outerwear 2013 Collection*

Foursquare Outerwear 2013 Collection!!!

Foursquare Outerwear 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## Sick-Pow

no 2013 Burton scans yet?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Sick-Pow said:


> no 2013 Burton scans yet?


Won't scan the catalog but I'm going through 1,200 photos right now to make the monster 2013 board preview post for my site. It's a fucking bitch labeling all these photos.


----------



## medo169

*Forum Boots 2013 Collection*

Forum Boots 2013 Collection

Forum Boots 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## bigpapa2014

@burtonavenger will you link to it when you have it finished?


----------



## Sick-Pow

Some of the Burton scans are over on Easy Loungin.


----------



## ecks

Any 2013 686 stuff out there yet? They had a sick advertisement in this months TWS so I'm holding off on buying a jacket.


----------



## Sick-Pow

ecks said:


> Any 2013 686 stuff out there yet? They had a sick advertisement in this months TWS so I'm holding off on buying a jacket.


I saw that, sweet coat. Their SIA display was rad too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

2013 Snow Board Previews The Angry Snowboarder there you go bitches couple hundred photos labeled as best as I could and organized as best I could. After this I want to punch my photographer for trying to get artsy.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Thanks Angry, your Photog sucks ass BTW. Get a better camera and learn how to use it. iPhone takes better photos, flash getting in the shot is bad.

Your website photo launcher is awesome. TWS, and everyone could catch a clue.



Ride has Capita wanna-be graphics...thought I was looking at Capita for a sec, it was Ride.....facepalm.


Nice indy showcase...glad to see all the small brans raging. hope they make it.


----------



## ClevelandSB

some of those lamar designs are really awesome. It would be cool if they made some of those state flag boards for more states.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I don't know what my photog was doing he's done though new filmer arrives March 4th and shit gets legit. 

Yeah TWS could learn a thing or two but then they would have less page loads. That's why they do it that way it's all a back end numbers game when talking to advertisers. Oh we get x number of page loads blah blah blah. 

Sorry about the descriptions not popping up that new gallery uploader is tricky I think I have it sorted for the Binding and Boot previews though.


----------



## jdang307

Yeah I wasn't going to say anything about the photographer, but some were blurry. Hire some stooge to hold an off camera flash (diffused) for your new photographer :laugh: Other ways to get the flash off the board as well. It will be hard to bounce the flash though, in a convention hall.

Next year at SIA if you need someone, I'd be more than willing to offer my free services


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The lighting in Sia is a nightmare it makes me sick


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Sorry about the descriptions not popping up that new gallery uploader is tricky I think I have it sorted for the Binding and Boot previews though.


You probably don't want to hear about anymore problems with this, but I'm having an issue with the page freezing and not showing the scroll function either. Could be on my end but I thought I'd let you know.

Bummer, I was looking forward to seeing it. Thanks for your efforts, though!


----------



## DrnknZag

Sick-Pow said:


> Ride has Capita wanna-be graphics...thought I was looking at Capita for a sec, it was Ride.....facepalm.


Yeah, very Capita or Mervin-esque. Not stoked on that. Ride usually has pretty awesome graphics. I was looking at picking up a Berzerker next year. Now I'm looking for this years.

I knew Ride got a new graphic designer (along with a ton of colabs they do) for the men's line and was wondering what direction it would take. Yuck.


----------



## Justin

EatRideSleep said:


> You probably don't want to hear about anymore problems with this, but I'm having an issue with the page freezing and not showing the scroll function either. Could be on my end but I thought I'd let you know.
> 
> Bummer, I was looking forward to seeing it. Thanks for your efforts, though!


i have the same issue.


----------



## Raines

any word on the RIDE machete GT? i like it. are RIDe good boards nowadays?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If it's freezing your browsers are probably old and suck ass update! Everything I'm running right now is the most current version and I know older versions of IE will not operate right with the new site. I knew that going in and didn't care said fuck it.


----------



## jdang307

People still use IE?

Switch to chrome guys

EDIT: IE, Not SE


----------



## BurtonAvenger

That's what I'm saying. If you run IE 7 it's not going to work flat out says that on my back end stuff.


----------



## poutanen

jdang307 said:


> People still use SE?
> 
> Switch to chrome guys


Forced to on my work computer. My IT guy told me that Firefox was a virus. Yep. And he's the IT guy.

I use firefox portable instead...


----------



## jdang307

poutanen said:


> Forced to on my work computer. My IT guy told me that Firefox was a virus. Yep. And he's the IT guy.
> 
> I use firefox portable instead...


I keep firefox around, but it's a memory hog like a mofock. It's faster now than it was, but still hogs that mem


----------



## Justin

i'm using IE 9 but whatever, i will survive without some pics.


----------



## WasatchMan

poutanen said:


> Forced to on my work computer. My IT guy told me that Firefox was a virus. Yep. And he's the IT guy.


Mother of god.


----------



## Smokehaus

jdang307 said:


> I keep firefox around, but it's a memory hog like a mofock. It's faster now than it was, but still hogs that mem


Chrome blows FF out of the water when it comes to memory usage once you get a few tabs rolling, but it does it on purpose so that it can run faster. When most people have 4gigs+ of ram you might as well let your programs use it to better itself.


----------



## poutanen

Smokehaus said:


> Chrome blows FF out of the water when it comes to memory usage once you get a few tabs rolling, but it does it on purpose so that it can run faster. When most people have 4gigs+ of ram you might as well let your programs use it to better itself.


Yeah I did a little self test, ran all the major browsers with about 10 specific windows open on each. Flash vids, java, images, etc. etc. etc.

Firefox was actually better than most as far as total mem usage. IE of course was out to lunch. Haven't done speed tests and/or benchmarks between the two. Firefox and chrome both get 100/100 on Acid 3 for what it's worth.

I used Netscape back in the day... so been a firefox guy for life lol.


----------



## grinaldo3

*2013 NS Evo, YES Jackpot and 686 Outerwear*

Hey so I know that it was asked early in the thread but it kind of got glossed over.

Does the 2012/2013 Never Summer Evo have any changes from the 2011/2012?

Also has anyone seen the new YES. Jackpot and have anything to say about it, maybe compared to the YES. The Public?

Finally can anyone link the catalog for 686's new outerwear, trying to figure out what they are putting out for Smarty Command Jackets in 2013.

Thanks!


----------



## jdang307

grinaldo3 said:


> Hey so I know that it was asked early in the thread but it kind of got glossed over.
> 
> Does the 2012/2013 Never Summer Evo have any changes from the 2011/2012?
> 
> Also has anyone seen the new YES. Jackpot and have anything to say about it, maybe compared to the YES. The Public?
> 
> Finally can anyone link the catalog for 686's new outerwear, trying to figure out what they are putting out for Smarty Command Jackets in 2013.
> 
> Thanks!


AFAIK, the Evo just has a new unglossy top sheet.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> If it's freezing your browsers are probably old and suck ass update! Everything I'm running right now is the most current version and I know older versions of IE will not operate right with the new site. I knew that going in and didn't care said fuck it.


Ha, could be but this laptop is a month old. I'll update again or go to chrome and see if that works.

Edit: Running IE9 which seems like the latest? Oh well. At least I was able to thumb through a few catalogues at my local shop the other day. Wtf is with the Mervin graphics?! The new B Pro is hideous imo. But I like that they're offering a split. With the same hideous top sheet though...


----------



## snowklinger

GO Chrome or Go Home. No problems here. Wife insists on using IE on her login and constantly complains to me how her shit don't work and she can't look at whatever gossip site/what have you media thing. I just shrug and tell her that's what she gets for using IE.

Windows 7 doesn't hurt either. It only took them like 30 years to make a decent platform, but I'm pretty stoked, finally...

edit: stoked is a strong word, but lack of complaints for sure


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Boots or Bindings for next preview?


----------



## Justin

bindings, boots are the least important item. #1 is making sure my underwear match my bindings.


----------



## grinaldo3

So has anyone heard anything about the YES. Snowboards for 2013 or 686's catalog?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Seen them both have the 686 catalog sitting here. They do exist!


----------



## Ocho

snowklinger said:


> GO Chrome or Go Home. No problems here. Wife insists on using IE on her login and constantly complains to me how her shit don't work and she can't look at whatever gossip site/what have you media thing. I just shrug and tell her that's what she gets for using IE.
> 
> Windows 7 doesn't hurt either. It only took them like 30 years to make a decent platform, but I'm pretty stoked, finally...
> 
> edit: stoked is a strong word, but lack of complaints for sure


Switching to Chrome worked, thank you. Apparently, already running Windows 7 and IE9 wasn't enough for BA's gallery to work on my end.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Mac> Silly Windows!


----------



## ecks

BurtonAvenger said:


> Seen them both have the 686 catalog sitting here. They do exist!


Will pay snowboarding forum credits for scans of the 686 catalog!


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Mac> Silly Windows!


Ha, agreed! I would have gone with a Macbook myself but this was a gift, so...


----------



## snowjab

back on track fellas, i wanna read about boards not computer, software and sh*t.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Boots or Bindings for next preview?





snowjab said:


> back on track fellas, i wanna read about boards not computer, software and sh*t.


Bindings, please. 

Now that I can actually see them, thanks to the posts about software and shit :thumbsup:


----------



## grinaldo3

BurtonAvenger said:


> Seen them both have the 686 catalog sitting here. They do exist!


Want to scan that and post it up on here 

Also since you've seen the YES collection can you tell me anything about it? Particularly the Jackpot and the new Public? 
Torn between a NS evo and a Jackpot or even a Bataleon ET for a new park board.


----------



## snowjab

EatRideSleep said:


> Bindings, please.
> 
> Now that I can actually see them, thanks to the posts about software and shit :thumbsup:


Im selfish, i didnt have an issue. ha


----------



## kimchijajonshim

This came in the mail today. Stoked.


----------



## krismond30

Not sure if it's the angle of the photo, but is the nose a lot wider than the tail? It looks tapered. Anyway the Cobra looks sick. Please give us a review when you can.


----------



## Redmond513

looking good. I love the red base.



kimchijajonshim said:


> This came in the mail today. Stoked.


----------



## Leo

kimchijajonshim said:


> This came in the mail today. Stoked.


Didn't realize you demo too. Nice. You have the same exact setup as me on that. Plus you're Korean too ha.


----------



## KG29

So Here's the CDN pricing for Switchback and Bataleon snowboards you American friends will get a better price then us Canadian Retailers

SwitchBack
Retail $250.00

Halldor Pro-$300
Eiki Pro-$300

Bataleon 

Disaster-$449.00
Disaster Gulli Edition-$449.00

Airobic-$500
G.W.-$600

Distortia-$500
(Womens)
Evil Twin-$549
Riot-$599

Fun.Kink $449
Feelbetter$449
(Womens)

Whatever-$499
Goliath-$549

Violenza-$549
(Womens)
The Jam-$599
Enemy-$1200

Omni-$549
Undisputed-$699

Camel Toe-$499


----------



## Ramsfan

KG29 said:


> So Here's the CDN pricing for Switchback and Bataleon snowboards you American friends will get a better price then us Canadian Retailers
> 
> SwitchBack
> Retail $250.00
> 
> Halldor Pro-$300
> Eiki Pro-$300
> 
> Bataleon
> 
> Disaster-$449.00
> Disaster Gulli Edition-$449.00
> 
> Airobic-$500
> G.W.-$600
> 
> Distortia-$500
> (Womens)
> Evil Twin-$549
> Riot-$599
> 
> Fun.Kink $449
> Feelbetter$449
> (Womens)
> 
> Whatever-$499
> Goliath-$549
> 
> Violenza-$549
> (Womens)
> The Jam-$599
> Enemy-$1200
> 
> Omni-$549
> Undisputed-$699
> 
> Camel Toe-$499


wow basically $100 more for every board and some are more than $100 more. Exactly why I buy online and don't support local shops...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just put up the binding preview. 2013 Snowboard Binding Preview The Angry Snowboarder

Still having issues with the labels/descriptions showing up. The new software is finicky hopefully have that sorted out soon.


----------



## Leo

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just put up the binding preview. 2013 Snowboard Binding Preview The Angry Snowboarder
> 
> Still having issues with the labels/descriptions showing up. The new software is finicky hopefully have that sorted out soon.


The only problem I'm having is that picture gallery scrollbar in your binding preview write-up. I put my mouse over it and it scrolls blazing fast. Clicking on the large pic moves onto the next one just fine though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Still figuring out this thing I've changed the settings like 20 times. It should show a little blurb now under the photos.


----------



## poutanen

Ramsfan said:


> wow basically $100 more for every board and some are more than $100 more. Exactly why I buy online and don't support local shops...


Yup, the crazy pricing difference made sense when our dollar was worth $0.65 US, but now that it's been hovering around parity for a couple years, the prices should be much closer. I can understand there may be duty fees (what happened to NAFTA?) and shipping/trucking charges may be higher, but they also may be lower. I could see a price difference of 5% but not 20% on most boards. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LyGuy

BurtonAvenger said:


> Still figuring out this thing I've changed the settings like 20 times. It should show a little blurb now under the photos.


Light grey captions on white text box also very harsh on the eyes, might wanna change the colour.


----------



## Smokehaus

Leo said:


> The only problem I'm having is that picture gallery scrollbar in your binding preview write-up. I put my mouse over it and it scrolls blazing fast. Clicking on the large pic moves onto the next one just fine though.


Other than the scroll speed, my problem is that I would like to see a bigger picture when you click the photo that is selected. The photos are not small enough that I can't see whats going on, but I personally would like some kind of option to see higher res pics.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Still figuring out this thing I've changed the settings like 20 times. It should show a little blurb now under the photos.


Forgot to mention when I switched to Chrome I was able to see the blurb for each of the boards. On the bindings preview, some show and some do not if that helps any.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Some don't have them cause I was falling asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Some don't have them cause I was falling asleep at the keyboard.


Oh haha yeah I checked your site for the bindings preview just before I called it a night and saw this morning that I _just_ missed it.

I was surprised to see that Bon Hiver made it on your preview. Any new thoughts on these? I stepped into some on a demo piece at my local shop recently. Found it to be heavy, slippery (on shop floor carpet), and I can see those bracket wings that are on the base plate getting gunked up with snow/ice (?). The BH guy seems nice and stoked on his product, however. I saw him come in to the shop once awhile back but didn't have a chance to chat with him or hear his pitch.


----------



## DrnknZag

Ramsfan said:


> wow basically $100 more for every board and some are more than $100 more. Exactly why I buy online and don't support local shops...


Local shops really don't have a say in their pricing, MSRP is a part of the "contract" they sign with each company. Same goes for online retailers. Don't blame your local shop.

The whole CDN/USD pricing really isn't valid anymore now that our currencies are pretty much equal. Our Canadian buddies to the north are definitely getting screwed. But don't blame your local shop, there's nothing they can do.


----------



## Ramsfan

DrnknZag said:


> Local shops really don't have a say in their pricing, MSRP is a part of the "contract" they sign with each company. Same goes for online retailers. Don't blame your local shop.
> 
> The whole CDN/USD pricing really isn't valid anymore now that our currencies are pretty much equal. Our Canadian buddies to the north are definitely getting screwed. But don't blame your local shop, there's nothing they can do.


Oh i don't blame the local shops i know its not their fault, but they are the ones suffering because of the ridiculous price difference.


----------



## KG29

If the regular customer fully understood how the cdn market worked,they would say support local more then saying online,online. This is why so many stores hate west 49 and zummies too in Canada.

We can't buy from the usa,we must buy from a middle man that has the Canadian contract. West 49 and Zummies just go direct to the usa dist and sell it cheaper then what we even pay at cost.

It's Damn crazy and I never thought it worked that way either

Plus with bad winters you have to clear things out so you maybe break even because everybody wants that 2012-2013 gear


----------



## alexx03

so when does most of the 2013 gear hit the market?
mostly interested in the flow nx2's....like many others haha


----------



## Wiredsport

alexx03 said:


> so when does most of the 2013 gear hit the market?
> mostly interested in the flow nx2's....like many others haha


We are expecting those in late August. STOKED!


----------



## alexx03

damn thats long a long time...to wait or not to wait lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger

EatRideSleep said:


> Oh haha yeah I checked your site for the bindings preview just before I called it a night and saw this morning that I _just_ missed it.
> 
> I was surprised to see that Bon Hiver made it on your preview. Any new thoughts on these? I stepped into some on a demo piece at my local shop recently. Found it to be heavy, slippery (on shop floor carpet), and I can see those bracket wings that are on the base plate getting gunked up with snow/ice (?). The BH guy seems nice and stoked on his product, however. I saw him come in to the shop once awhile back but didn't have a chance to chat with him or hear his pitch.


It has some first season issues the concept and how he's doing it seems to work. I'm going to get a pair for long term review.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Pictures from my Never Summer Tour. 

SL and Cobra revisions.


----------



## SoUlRiDer

Well it has been a record year for us up here in Alaska... Lol. Alyeska just hit over 500".


----------



## Leo

alexx03 said:


> damn thats long a long time...to wait or not to wait lol


In my opinion, Flow needs this "long time" for the NX2. They have to make some tweaks. I'm confident they will tweak them. The Heel cup is already confirmed to being fixed. All of the demo models were too wide at the heel cups.


----------



## swilber08

Leo said:


> In my opinion, Flow needs this "long time" for the NX2. They have to make some tweaks. I'm confident they will tweak them. The Heel cup is already confirmed to being fixed. All of the demo models were too wide at the heel cups.


so has anyone on here actually gotten to demo them yet?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Have a pair in my living room.


----------



## swilber08

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have a pair in my living room.


do you have a review yet that I missed?...if so my bad!


----------



## Basti

Does anybody know if the 2013 Burton Malavitas (non-EST) are going to have the Hinge tech?


----------



## crispy5

Basti said:


> Does anybody know if the 2013 Burton Malavitas (non-EST) are going to have the Hinge tech?


I'm pretty sure that I read Hinge tech is only on EST for now.


----------



## Nivek

crispy5 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I read Hinge tech is only on EST for now.


I don't know for sure, but in my mind hinge is going to work better on EST, so yeah, probably still exclusive to that.

Although, the new one the Genesis looks to have it on the reflex model... we'll see


----------



## jdang307

I thought I saw in one of the photos on BA's site something with Hinge, and a non-EST binding. But I flipped the photos through very fast.


----------



## metric

Diggin' the graphics on the Legacy. Other than that, most the 2013 NS decks are butt ugly imo.


----------



## rscott22

i really want the 2013 NS proto CT love the graphics looks like a ocean/surf theme to me.


----------



## sweeper

Are the NS graphics some sort of joke? They look like total dogshit, like they've just replicated 90s graphics or let some kid follow some Photoshop tutorials and stuck the results on their boards. That one with the wolf on it looks like some terrible deviantart submission from 10 years ago. I honestly don't understand how they could release boards that look like that. I guess they don't hire designers?


----------



## conwayeast

Amazing how many people care about graphics. Just go fucking ride. Do you stare at your board when your going down the hill? Ugly graphics also make you appreciate the good ones.


----------



## rscott22

conwayeast said:


> Amazing how many people care about graphics. Just go fucking ride. Do you stare at your board when your going down the hill? Ugly graphics also make you appreciate the good ones.


Exactly! Think about most of the image is always covered by your bindings and when you ride snow covers the rest of the board so you can barley see them anyways.


----------



## sil_23

So you guys would ride a pink board with unicorns, rainbows, and carebears on it? Since people are dropping $400+ dollars on a deck they might as well like the graphics on it. It definitely shouldn't be the sole determination for choosing a board, but riders can spend their money anyway they want (hookers included). BTW, I would rock the board I described above if the unicorn was pooping out the rainbow and puking out zombie carebears


----------



## rscott22

sil_23 said:


> So you guys would ride a pink board with unicorns, rainbows, and carebears on it? Since people are dropping $400+ dollars on a deck they might as well like the graphics on it. It definitely shouldn't be the sole determination for choosing a board, but riders can spend their money anyway they want (hookers included). BTW, I would rock the board I described above if the unicorn was pooping out the rainbow and puking out zombie carebears


Dude if they would make a board with the design you described at the bottom I would totally rock it!!!!


----------



## ShredLife

sil_23 said:


> f the unicorn was pooping out the rainbow and puking out zombie carebears


well now that would be a super sweet graphic, and i would buy the board regardless of how shitty it rides


----------



## BurtonAvenger

sil_23 said:


> So you guys would ride a pink board with unicorns, rainbows, and carebears on it? Since people are dropping $400+ dollars on a deck they might as well like the graphics on it. It definitely shouldn't be the sole determination for choosing a board, but riders can spend their money anyway they want (hookers included). BTW, I would rock the board I described above if the unicorn was pooping out the rainbow and puking out zombie carebears


You obviously don't know how bad I want this. FWIW I'm riding a board with a Unicorn on it.


----------



## conwayeast

sil_23 said:


> So you guys would ride a pink board with unicorns, rainbows, and carebears on it? Since people are dropping $400+ dollars on a deck they might as well like the graphics on it. It definitely shouldn't be the sole determination for choosing a board, but riders can spend their money anyway they want (hookers included). BTW, I would rock the board I described above if the unicorn was pooping out the rainbow and puking out zombie carebears


Yup, if it was a board I wanted to ride then absolutely, wouldn't even think twice. I look at the shape, flex, construction, size, etc. Graphics are literally the last thing I consider when I buy a board. Actually there is no consideration given at all. I buy a snowboard to ride it no stare at it. 

I agree with you that people can spend their money on whatever they want, but I think that graphics create bad board buying decisions. When you buy a board based solely on its graphic, then that is a problem. I see it all the time, people buy boards they have no business riding and their only buying decision is based on a graphic. If you don't ride the park or switch and all you do is just ride down the mtn, why would you buy a soft park board. 

People need to think about how they want to ride not how cool their snowboard looks sitting on a wall. Unless of course that is the only reason you buy snowboards.


----------



## conwayeast

BurtonAvenger said:


> FWIW I'm riding a board with a Unicorn on it.


Why you no own the Limited DH?







Unicorns and laser beams


----------



## conwayeast

I would also ride this board ^^ if they made it in my size


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Never liked the flex of that thing.


----------



## sweeper

conwayeast said:


> Amazing how many people care about graphics. Just go fucking ride. Do you stare at your board when your going down the hill? Ugly graphics also make you appreciate the good ones.


Don't know why it's a bad thing to comment on graphics, especially in a thread that's basically pictures of unreleased boards. Can hardly comment on how they ride or what the flex is like yet?

I don't look at the paint job of my car when I'm driving it, but I sure as hell wouldn't buy a car that looked like shit. When you fork out so much money for a board, it makes sense that you like the look of it. It wouldn't be the main reason sure, but the NS graphics look like this to me:








.

Like it or not, aesthetics play a huge part in why people like and buy things, if it didn't then everyone would produce blank boards.


----------



## conwayeast

sweeper said:


> Don't know why it's a bad thing to comment on graphics, especially in a thread that's basically pictures of unreleased boards. Can hardly comment on how they ride or what the flex is like yet?
> 
> I don't look at the paint job of my car when I'm driving it, but I sure as hell wouldn't buy a car that looked like shit. When you fork out so much money for a board, it makes sense that you like the look of it. It wouldn't be the main reason sure, but the NS graphics look like this to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Like it or not, aesthetics play a huge part in why people like and buy things, if it didn't then everyone would produce blank boards.


Design in life is everything, but there are certain things where a graphic doesn't play into the performance of how it works. I wouldn't not ride a board that I thought would suit my needs best just because of the graphic. No one would drive that car because it is a piece of shit, less so than the actual colors/decorations. What if that was a lambo and someone said you could have it for free, but you had to leave the car looking like that? Only the colors, not some of the other stuff on it. Would you not drive that car because of the color? Just remember you'll sitting inside of it.


----------



## NoobBoarder

conwayeast said:


> Design in life is everything, but there are certain things where a graphic doesn't play into the performance of how it works. I wouldn't not ride a board that I thought would suit my needs best just because of the graphic. No one would drive that car because it is a piece of shit, less so than the actual colors/decorations. What if that was a lambo and someone said you could have it for free, but you had to leave the car looking like that? Only the colors, not some of the other stuff on it. Would you not drive that car because of the color? Just remember you'll sitting inside of it.


I think if it were free then it's a different story. But even when it comes to cars, if you were to drop money on a ferrari, and you wanted it in red, but it only came in yellow, I don't think you'd want to purchase it. 

When you buy something that costs a lot of $$$, you want it to be exactly how you like it, regardless of performance.

Can't imagine wearing a great quality jacket that was ugly as hell.


----------



## conwayeast

99.9% of the time
function > fashion


----------



## schmitty34

I can understand not buying a board because you really hate the look of it...especially since there is most definitely another board on the market that works for your purposes just as well. Graphics the main reason, no, but I do understand how it can be a deal breaker.

However, what I don't get, and I believe happens pretty often, is people that buy a board because they LOVE the way it looks. Again, looks may be a tie breaker, but riding a board that really makes no sense for you because it looks sick is pretty funny. 

My two cents....


----------



## NoobBoarder

schmitty34 said:


> I can understand not buying a board because you really hate the look of it...especially since there is most definitely another board on the market that works for your purposes just as well. Graphics the main reason, no, but I do understand how it can be a deal breaker.
> 
> However, what I don't get, and I believe happens pretty often, is people that buy a board because they LOVE the way it looks. Again, looks may be a tie breaker, but riding a board that really makes no sense for you because it looks sick is pretty funny.
> 
> My two cents....


Totally agree.

Here's my take on buying a board that:

1) Looks good and meets your needs: perfect
2) Looks ugly but meets your needs: acceptable
3) Looks good but doesn't meet your needs: silly
4) Looks ugly and doesn't meet your needs, but your friends have it, or pros have it: Wrong sport.


----------



## conwayeast

I'm not trying to tell anyone to buy this board or not buy that board. All I am saying is if you look at the specs and say, "Hot damn this is they type of board I want for the type of riding I do. I want this." Then when you see you see the graphics say, "Well that's ugly. This sucks. No Thanks. Deal Breaker." buy something else. Don't just not buy/ride the board you want based solely on the graphics. Graphics have zero to do with how the board performs. After you put your bindings on it changes how the whole thing looks anyway. Also it should be covered with snow.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

conwayeast said:


> I'm not trying to tell anyone to buy this board or not buy that board. All I am saying is if you look at the specs and say, "Hot damn this is they type of board I want for the type of riding I do. I want this." Then when you see you see the graphics say, "Well that's ugly. This sucks. No Thanks. Deal Breaker." buy something else. Don't just not buy/ride the board you want based solely on the graphics. Graphics have zero to do with how the board performs. After you put your bindings on it changes how the whole thing looks anyway. Also it should be covered with snow.


Are you kidding? Good graphics are what makes a board go faster, everyone knows that.


----------



## schmitty34

TorpedoVegas said:


> Are you kidding? Good graphics are what makes a board go faster, everyone knows that.


I thought it made you go bigger....

I have a T-Rice and I swear I have been riding just like him ever since I bought that bad boy....and I'm pretty sure I owe it all to the sick graphics that can be seen on The AoF.


----------



## Donutz

TorpedoVegas said:


> Are you kidding? Good graphics are what makes a board go faster, everyone knows that.


That's because hot graphics melt the snow and let you slide better.


----------



## crispy5

Speaking of snowboard graphics...

The 50 Coolest Snowboard Graphics Of All Time | Complex


----------



## LightninSVT

I don't think I like any of those.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Boot or outerwear preview next been slacking had other shit to deal with.


----------



## grinaldo3

BurtonAvenger said:


> Boot or outerwear preview next been slacking had other shit to deal with.


Stoked!

Not to detract from this but has Smokin' Snowboards released any info about their line?


----------



## swilber08

LightninSVT said:


> I don't think I like any of those.


:thumbsup: those suck


----------



## jds3939

Whats going to be the US price for the Bataleon Global Warmer?
Switchback bindings?


----------



## jdang307

Wiredsport said:


> How bout the Rome Cross Rocket? That one will be fun to check out. I'm callin' first in line for a demo after SIA.


Did you ever get to try a cross rocket?


----------



## jdang307

schmitty34 said:


> I can understand not buying a board because you really hate the look of it...especially since there is most definitely another board on the market that works for your purposes just as well. Graphics the main reason, no, but I do understand how it can be a deal breaker.
> 
> However, what I don't get, and I believe happens pretty often, is people that buy a board because they LOVE the way it looks. Again, looks may be a tie breaker, but riding a board that really makes no sense for you because it looks sick is pretty funny.
> 
> My two cents....


It is what it is. Trying to buy a board for my wife was crazy. She don't know nothing but how it looks.

So we sat down, looked at all the boards backcountry had. She picked out the few she liked. I picked out the best board out of those few. Mission accomplished. She doesn't understand rocker, camber, flat etc. just looks. After the new board though, she gets it now. The camber, flex and tech really do make a difference. She loves the board (and hopefully will be less reliant on looks the next time)


----------



## 2813308004

I hate to go back to the graphic discussion but goddammit NS, your boards are awesome but they are really fucking ugly—the best ones are the heritage and raptor because they have the least on them. Hire a graphic designer from the numerous art/liberal arts colleges from anywhere near colorado. Hell, you could farm out graphic design out to ice coast art kids or even a HS kid with minimal experience in illustrator—just get rid of the board graphics that look like someone with parkinson's disease stuck a crayon in their ass and drew stuff on a wet napkin.

And on the note of buying boards that look hideous and ride great, I love my Capita TFA but I think it looks idiotic—now if they made the outdoor living with the TFA shape, I'd be on that with the quickness.


----------



## d15

2813308004 said:


> I hate to go back to the graphic discussion but goddammit NS, your boards are awesome but they are really fucking ugly—the best ones are the heritage and raptor because they have the least on them. Hire a graphic designer from the numerous art/liberal arts colleges from anywhere near colorado. Hell, you could farm out graphic design out to ice coast art kids or even a HS kid with minimal experience in illustrator—just get rid of the board graphics that look like someone with parkinson's disease stuck a crayon in their ass and drew stuff on a wet napkin.


True


351356411


----------



## Mel M

jdang307 said:


> It is what it is. Trying to buy a board for my wife was crazy. She don't know nothing but how it looks.
> 
> So we sat down, looked at all the boards backcountry had. She picked out the few she liked. I picked out the best board out of those few. Mission accomplished. She doesn't understand rocker, camber, flat etc. just looks. After the new board though, she gets it now. The camber, flex and tech really do make a difference. She loves the board (and hopefully will be less reliant on looks the next time)


You totally speak for two on that one.

Coudn't get pass the "It's not pretty enough" remark on countless boards with the wifey either...


----------



## Raines

any 2013 burton boot catalog or pics?

thanks


----------



## Rambros

Any images of Restricted Burton Custom Flying V 2013 with relative measures?


----------

